# Lord of the Fireflies vs The Omskivar



## TruetoCheese

[size=+2]*Lord of the Fireflies vs The Omskivar*[/size]



> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ time:* Seven Days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Arena: The Solar System
> 
> 
> 
> Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.
> 
> *The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn.
> 
> The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement.
> 
> Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...
> 
> *Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.
> 
> *Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.
> 
> *Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.
> 
> *Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.
> 
> At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:
> 
> *Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.
> 
> *Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.



*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Chime* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Wise Glasses
 *Hook* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Muscle Band
 *Lupin* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Lucky Egg
 *Icarus* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Waulter* the male Gligar <Immunity> @ Razor Fang
 *Autumn* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Ruby* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Magmarizer
 *Ulbus Zoquerey* the male Murkrow <Insomnia> @ Dusk Stone
 *Rose* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Keyrielle* the female Klefki <Prankster> @ Sitrus Berry


*The Omskivar's active squad*

 *Frankie* the male Nidoran <Poison Point>
 *Thebe* the genderless Lunatone <Levitate>
 *Bertha* the female Tepig <Blaze>
 *Sinestro* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil> @ Chilan Berry
 *Bronn* the male Chespin <Bulletproof> @ Lucky Egg
 *Drogon* the male Tyrunt <Strong Jaw>
 *Marilyn* the male Gothita <Competitive> @ Lucky Egg
 *Dandy* the male Swirlix <Sweet Veil> @ Whipped Dream
 *Grognak* the male Cubone <Rock Head>
 *Abigail & Amelia Gabble* the female Binacle <Tough Claws> @ Lucky Egg


-The Omskivar sends out a cosmonaut
-Lord of the Fireflies sends out and commands his cosmonaut
-Omskivar relays commands
-There's really only one way to start this.


----------



## The Omskivar

Dandy, you're up.  Thanks for reffing this TTC!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Alright, in that case, I'll go with Rose. She's pretty spooky and mischievious.

Okay, one of the first things we want done here is that pitiful excuse for a pokémon is to be so enraged by your authentic real pokémon style he won't be able to status you, so start by a vociferous *Taunt*. If you see him prepare a Magic Coat to throw it back at you, use *Nasty Plot* instead. Do the same if he Protects. Keep trying to taunt him until it works (using Nasty Plot on the aforementionned moves). Once he is taunted, throw some *Shadow Balls* at him. 

*Taunt / Nasty Plot - Taunt / Nasty Plot / Shadow Ball - Taunt / Nasty Plot / Shadow Ball*


----------



## The Omskivar

Well if it's action they want, then it's action they'll get!  We won't waste any time then; *Play Rough* for a while, then give 'em a *Draining Kiss* and another *Play Rough*.

*Play Rough~Draining Kiss~Play Rough*


----------



## TruetoCheese

The hall, , a towering cylindrical structure of chiselled stone, was as silent and still as the depths of space it mocked. Pillars were cemented into the walls at regular intervals, rising to the heavens. Though, in complete contrariness to the setup, the solar system was actually pretty far down. The architects had found that it was both time-consuming and unnecessarily dangerous to put lights up on the roof. They thought of this after Harold had fallen down while painting the mosaic, and it was only when he was on the floor that he noticed no one could see the intricate vinework he had spent seven weeks on. Instead of continuing with the work up above, they set to making everything right near the customers, the paying customers. And so they chose to hang a much more localized, much more controlled and certainly much more safe light fixture: The sun. Around this ball of molten lava swirled several spherical structures, made from the finest materials they could find down the street. A Swirlix eyed the calamity waiting to happen in wonder, his eyes shining in the bright of the flaming globe. A Misdreavus faded in from the thick darkness surrounding the orbiting apparatus, eying her opponent, her prey, intently. She chuckled.


*Round One*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] @ Dusk Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _*cackling*_
* Taunt / Nasty Plot - Taunt / Nasty Plot / Shadow Ball - Taunt / Nasty Plot / Shadow Ball *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil, Gooey] @ Whipped Dream
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”pwetty stawr”_
* Play Rough~Draining Kiss~Play Rough *​

The ghost type’s chuckling was cut short when she noticed her foe was still staring at the globe of seething magma. _Oh come on! What’s the point if the stupid puff isn’t even looking?_ She huffed and shook her head, smoothing out her composure along with her billowing form. Her head reared back and flung forward like an elastic band, throwing out a noise, gibberish meant to sound like an insult. Dandy swirled around, quite literally, since he was creamy enough to be dubbed a swirl. The Swirlix’s tongue hung loose, his face indifferent. Following a scowl from Rose, a barrage insults began to missile through the air at Dandy. _What's this? I came here for a battle and I get some pastry chef’s leftovers? You’re not fit to fight anywhere, I’m honestly surprised you haven’t melted already! At least you’re good at something. _

Dandy pouted, his mouth puffing outwards before he realized that probably made him look more like a- a…cream puff. He gasped, he could not let this insult stand! He would wipe that stupid grin off of that stupid incorporeal face. With unexpected force, Dandy leaped at Rose, spinning wildly in the air. The Misdreavus, busy humming happily to herself, was caught unawares when Dandy collided with her. For a moment she thought there was another planet in the system, and she just got in the way of its fluffy orbit. They did battle in a cloud of descending dust and fluff, ballooning and bouncing around the battlefield until Dandy was satisfied with how deftly he pummelled his opponent; which actually took enough time that the fake earth completed a choreographed spin away from an asteroid. Dandy flopped out of the cloud and onto his behind, bearing the silliest, dumbest grin on his face.

Rose, however, was ejected out of the mess, spinning around like a blanket on a string. Her cartwheeling finally slowed as she neared the belt of artificial rocks on the rim of rusty Mars. A few of them were actual rocks dipped in brown paint, even she could smell it when she got close, but the others were paper maché made on a suspiciously timed bring-your-kid-to-work day. Rose opened her mouth while still in the momentum of the fling, and screamed out a sphere of bulging darkness. The ball shuddered through the planetary menagerie, weaving and threading through their orbiting paths with devastating speed, phasing through the smaller bits of cosmic refuse. Having completed its cosmic journey, it drove straight into Dandy, the supposed target, and just kept going, right on into him. The Swirlix instinctively took a look behind him, and noticed that the ball hadn’t faded on out of him yet. When he turned back to look quizzically at the Misdreavus he shrieked instead. Rose cackled as the shadowy sphere popped inside her foe.

The Swirlix pouted again, this time continuing to bulge his mouth outwards until it had more or less extended into a mechanism for smoochery. Lost for a response, Rose’s eyes widened. Dandy crouched on his hind legs and began to spin his tongue about like a propeller. Rose’s eyes remained widened, because they were at the straining point already and any more would pop them out of her head. Dandy kicked off the ground and barrelled into Rose at ramming speed, his mouth thundering into her forehead. His lolling tongue whirled across it, almost polishing it with its vigorous spins. Dandy's smooch and spin had enough force behind it that some of her incorporeality sinewed and tendrilled away from her, being vacuumed into him. When the Swirlix had finished his sloppy greeting, he pushed himself off the Misdreavus and waddled his way back to his original position. He moved slowly, mainly because his belly was now somewhat full and he didn't want to upset his stomach. Primarily because his stomach was almost his whole body, and he really didn't want an ache.

Rose shuddered. _What kind of…creature likes the taste of, uh, ghost so much?_ She threw out her own tongue in disgust, trying to spit the thought out of her mind. She felt somewhat drained, her forehead light. _What the hell goes on inside that puffball?_ She turned her gaze to the Fairy type, who belched in reply. She blinked, almost missing a few ghostly wisps steaming out of Dandy’s mouth. _Fine then, you like it so much? Eat it._ She chimed up another ball of gaseous purple and sent it flying through the cosmos once more. Dandy contemplated opening his mouth and having another bite, but he realised a bit too late that his jaw was probably not big enough to swallow that. As a result, the ball found free entry at the museum, just into a cavity. It exploded within him, the shrieking shadows poured out of his open mouth and seeped into his fluffy covering. The streaks of purple tightened slightly, like a claw digging into his body. Dandy winced and tried to shake them off, but to no avail. The tendrils, sufficiently implanted, popped again, leaving scathing marks all across Dandy; spotted purple prints where the fluff now sunk slightly.


*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] @ Dusk Stone
Health: 72% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”It eats. All it does is eats D:”_
* Taunt ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil, Gooey] @ Whipped Dream
Health: 84% | Energy: 90%
Condition:  Special Defense -1
_”I ain’t afraid of no ghosts!”_
* Play Rough ~ Draining Kiss ~ Play Rough *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Play Rough: Effect Chance(67/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Shadow Ball: Effect Chance(100/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Shadow Ball: Effect Chance(4/100, _SPECIAL DEFENSE DROP_)
Play Rough: Effect Chance(99/100, NO EFFECT)

Arena: (74/100, NO EFFECT) (1-5 is the Jirachi summon, 6-10 is the DEVASTATION OF DEOXYS)



*Calculations:*
Rose’s Health:
100 – 11 (Play Rough) – 6 (Draining Kiss) – 11 (Play Rough) = 72%

Rose’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Taunt) – 4 (Shadow Ball) – 4 (Shadow Ball) = 88%

Dandy’s Health:
100 – 10 (Shadow Ball) + 4 (Draining Kiss heal) – 10 (Shadow Ball) = 84%

Dandy’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Play Rough) – 2 (Draining Kiss) – 4 (Play Rough) = 90%

*Notes:*
-I won’t be posting crit rolls unless a crit actually happens.
-Shadow Ball rammed a Sp. Def drop in on the last action.
-Taunt wore off on the last action, feeling it had done its job admirably.
-If Deoxys appears, does it use one random damaging move on both battlers or two different moves, one for each battler?
-Comments on prose are greatly appreciated!
-space

-*fzzsh*Calling The Omskivar to the command tower. I repeat, Omskivar to the command tower. *fzzsh*


----------



## The Omskivar

Excellent!  Let's keep up the good work Dandy, I want a *Fake Tears*, then two more *Draining Kisses*, with a *Dazzling Gleam* on the last action if you're Tormented.  If you're Taunted, somehow, use *Play Rough* on the first action instead; do this also if there's a Substitute.  If Protect is up, use *Calm Mind*.

*Fake Tears/Play Rough/Calm Mind~Draining Kiss/Calm Mind~Draining Kiss/Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Alright, from now everything should go smoothly.

Begin with a *Magic Coat* to reflect those Fake Tears. Then, *Thunder Wave* to limit his movements, while floating away to try and avoid those Drain Kisses, though getting him paralyzed is the priority. Finish with a powered-up *Hex*!

*Magic Coat ~ Thunder Wave ~ Hex*

EDIT: Btw TruetoCheese, very nice and quick reffing! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Two*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] @ Dusk Stone
Health: 72% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”It eats. All it does is eats D:”_
* Magic Coat ~ Thunder Wave ~ Hex *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil, Gooey] @ Whipped Dream
Health: 84% | Energy: 90%
Condition:  Special Defense -1
_”I ain’t afraid of no ghosts!”_
* Fake Tears/Play Rough/Calm Mind~Draining Kiss/Calm Mind~Draining Kiss/Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind *​

Rose, expecting something horrifying to emerge from her opponent- because if that furball of death eats ghosts, there are monstrous things coming- closes her eyes and whispers to herself. Dandy cocks his head, which composes his whole body, to the side and sucks in his tongue tentatively. The Misdreavus’ red jeweled beads glow in pulses of pale white, resonating with her voice. Dandy shivers with apprehension as the noise washes over him, something is wrong here. He turns to look at his trainer, who shrugs in reply, and the Swirlix is unsure if he doesn’t know or if there’s nothing he can do now. With a shrug, which is, again, a full-body maneuver, Dandy begins to whimper and sob. He shoots out his tongue and sets to work rolling it about his eyes.  Rose does a double-take when she sees Dandy drool all across his face, but her flinch is somewhat unwarranted, as her whole body shimmers with a white glow. As if there was fine powdering be stuck to her surface and it was trying to fall off her form, but it just kept being poured on. Dandy looked up from his salivatory tactics, tears brimming in his eyes. The light flashed when their line of sights met, and Dandy began to blink furiously. What was this? Why was he tearing up? What just happened, why is he- sob- suddenly so…so sad?

Rose smirked, the white glow on her necklace fading back into red, only to be replaced by blinking yellow lights. The smallest gems by the back of her neck began the sequence, and as it travelled to her central jewel the flashes grew in intensity and pace. She swam around the planets, a little closer to the Swirlix, who was now trying to clean the mess of damp fluff filling the top of his head. The Swirlix turned up, and in the dark of Mars saw a fleet of bright yellow spaceships humming closer. The armada stilled, but the orbiting red planet did not. As the shadow lifted, the light of the molten sun fell on the collection of lights, revealing a Misdreavus with a mischievous grin. Having satisfied her need to toy with her opponent, she threw the charged bolts at her foe. The light crackled out of the large jewel at the base of her neck, trailing through the sky and pouring into Dandy.

The Swirlix shrieked the electric pulse ran across his fur, tickling his insides wherever they trailed. This whole ordeal was exhausting, first he found he was crying at himself, and now his muscles weren’t reacting to his movements. He struggled, twirling his tongue about like a propeller once more, it was tough, but he did it in the end. This time he didn’t have to crouch low, as the repeated emotional toil had brought him down physically too. He jumped upwards, straight into Rose, and began to spiral the energy out of her again. Rose opened her mouth to shriek, but shut it immediately when the sloppy Swirlix smooched her forehead. She was taken aback; surely the paralysis would’ve kicked in? How did that puff at such unnatural speeds? My god, it really is a monster.

Rose didn’t like monsters. She thought monsters should be removed, clearly she never understood the longer version of the word Pokemon, but she didn’t have to. Her eyes faded into solid purple, undulating long, wispy tendrils that curled upwards into the nothingness above them. Dandy was still spinning his tongue about happily when he found the tendrils seeping into him. They pierced through his surface fluff, bulging and pluming like a fire that had suddenly found desire. Rose’s head bobbed for a bit, when her intruding tendrils divined that her opponent is not, in fact, completely made of fluff. Now unheeded, the tendrils bore deeper and deeper into Dandy, seeming to pour eternally from Rose’s eyes. The stunned Swirlix had nothing to do but gaze into the ghost type’s eyeless stare, his muscles had seized up, and his mind was seizing too. His insides become covered in what he felt were icy cold vines that left abrasions inside his body, marks that seemed to flare with heat. They were coiled tightly, and growing tighter still. Dandy hesitated to gulp, in case the movement made something bad happen. The Misdreavus cackled once more, and the tendrils began to shoot back out of the Fairy type, they ripped and burst from his skin, looking like he was releasing torrents of purple blood from under his fluff. Dandy screamed, the jagged vines were pulling and ripping at his innards, his muscles, as they released, only increasing the pain that the locked limbs had.


*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] @ Dusk Stone
Health: 66% | Energy: 74%
Condition: _”FEED. HAVE ALL THE DARKNESS YOU WANT, CHILD”_
* Magic Coat ~ Thunder Wave ~ Hex *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil, Gooey] @ Whipped Dream
Health: 69% | Energy: 82%
Condition:  Special Defense -3, Paralysed (Severe)
_”I is afraid of some ghosts :c”_
* Fake Tears ~ Draining Kiss ~ (Paralysed)*​




Spoiler: Rolls:



nothin’ much to see here, gennlemen *sweeps museum floor*

A3:
Paralsyis: (3/100, PARALYSED)

Arena: (74/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Rose’s Health:
72 – 6 (Draining Kiss) = 66%

Rose’s Energy:
88 – 3 (Magic Coat) – 4 (Thunder Wave) – 7 (Hex) = 74%

Dandy’s Health:
84 + 4 (Draining Kiss) – 19 (Hex) = 69%

Dandy’s Energy:
90 – 2 (Fake Tears) – 6 (Draining Kiss) = 82%

*Notes:*
-Interestingly enough, Hex’s energy cost is doubled when the target is statused, but Venoshock’s isn’t. Who knew?
-Dandy got paralysed on the last action.
-I’m a bit tired, so I didn't do my usual read through of what I wrote. Bear with the prose. Comments and whatnot are appreciated, as always. and thanks for the comments before :D
- A Hex on -3 Special Defense _hurts._

-Lord of the Fireflies up to shoot some aliens.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Once again, awesome and quick reffing! It's very appreciated :D

Awesome, Rose, things are looking up!

*Hex* away, my dear, and throw an *Inferno* in there for some fun! If he tries to use a status move on you, throw a medium *Substitute* (15%) if you don't already have one, and if he tries to put up a Light Screen, or heal with Aromatherapy or Heal Bell, *Snatch* it!

*Hex / Substitute (15%) / Snatch ~ Inferno / Substitute (15%) / Snatch ~ Hex / Substitute (15%) / Snatch*


----------



## The Omskivar

I'm pretty upset with myself that I overlooked Magic Coat.  Tell you what Dandy--according to his commands, Rose will have to wait for you to attack to see if it's anything worth Snatching; since there's no command to Snatch a Substitute, go ahead and *make one for 20%*.  The second action should be set then, you should go ahead and use *Thief* and drop your Whipped Dream (according to the database's description of Thief that should be doable in one action) to take the Dusk Stone.

Then we're gonna fuck Rose's day.  I want you to use *Psychic*--and _throw her into the sun._  Let's see what that does.

*Substitute (20%)~Thief (drop Whipped Dream for Dusk Stone)~Psychic (hurl Rose into sun)*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Three*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] @ Dusk Stone
Health: 66% | Energy: 74%
Condition: _”FEED. HAVE ALL THE DARKNESS YOU WANT, CHILD”_
* Hex / Substitute (15%) / Snatch ~ Inferno / Substitute (15%) / Snatch ~ Hex / Substitute (15%) / Snatch *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil, Gooey] @ Whipped Dream
Health: 69% | Energy: 82%
Condition:  Special Defense -3, Paralysed (Severe)
_”I is afraid of some ghosts :c”_
* Substitute (20%)~Thief (drop Whipped Dream for Dusk Stone)~Psychic (hurl Rose into sun) *​

Rose had tasted sweet vengeance, having overcharged her foe with wave upon wave of cursed flames, blackened fires that were twisted into vengeful spears, and boy did it taste good. They were magnificent, she thought to herself, such devastating beauty. Why not do it again? Her eyes grew wide, her mouth somewhat open, if there had been a capacity for drool inside a Misdreavus, there would have been drool. The tearing flames shot into Dandy once again, impaling him and then ripping back out again.

The Swirlix did not cry out, his time in the battle was coming to a close, and he needed to take out his foe before it happened. There was no time to waste on pain. The spears of jinxed fire had torn off large balls of fluff, some of them were still intact, some of them were dyed in a thick purple residue. Dandy used the only appendage he knew how to use, and stuck out his tongue. Rose did not shriek this time, as she was busy attempting to deepen her occult powers, maybe something hellish? Something from the deep, cavernous halls of the underground, where flames were stoked with blood and bone. She puffed up her cheeks. Nope, not working.

Dandy’s tongue lashed through the piles of fluff, followed by the Pokemon himself. It was like a small puppy being led by a very flexible leash. Every time he found a serviceable piece he tossed it back into a larger collection of fluff, like he was hoarding treasure. Some of the pieces, being purplish, had tinged the rest of the mound and gave it a checkered appearance. Having dashed about the battlefield for enough resources, Dandy twirled and double-timed it back to his fluff store. Rose, accepting her defeat at the hands of the uber-occult, looked at him in interest. Much to her surprise, he didn’t stick the fluff back onto himself, instead opting to stick his tongue straight through the middle of the heap. With great effort, Dandy heaved the coagulated fluff up and waddled over to Rose. An offering, perhaps? Nope. He plopped it down defiantly and pulled his tongue back out. The procedure seemed to have injected some life into the fluff, or maybe just some saliva, and a pair of eyes and- oh god why- a tongue popped out.

_Kill it! Kill it with fire!_ Rose thought. But no, she couldn’t, try as she might. She turned this way and that, looking for some form of enabler to flammability. Her eyes glazed over the molten sun, and she beamed for a moment, before the logistics of handling that took over. Dandy took this opportunity to climb on top of his pal, who helped him up with its own tongue. They both nodded at each other and the substitute tucked in its tongue, the only excess appendage it had, and rolled forward. Dandy kept his place on top by stepping backwards in time, and they both quietly moved into position underneath Rose. The Misdreavus was still staring at the beads of flame rippling and expanding across the glassy surface of the sun, and she didn’t notice it when a bit of her necklace succumbed to the force of gravity. Or salivity. Or both. Dandy’s tongue had shot out and pulled away the small, round black jewel that Rose had set into her neck, and he bounded away happily, tongue waving victory in the air.

Rose looked down, shocked, all that lay there was a singular pile of fluff dashed in purple blotches, its tongue still and it’s little button-like eyes unmoving. There was a dollop of cream on its head, whipped to perfection. A gift, Dandy had thought: take what you can, leave something behind and whatnot. Rose roared an eldritch jumble of horrific, unintelligible tongues. Several searing bolts of black and purple shot from her eyes once more. They stabbed through the substitute, ripping and tearing. And once they had finished curling back out, they were shot again. The flickering embers seemed reluctant to do so, but Rose’s wailing urged them on, and they tore through most of the substitute, leaving a half torn through pile of fluff. The tongue, however, was intact. Rose may have gone berserk, but she was sane.

Dandy, meanwhile, had been staring at the stone all this time. It pulsated in his damp grip, a hard shell in stark contrast to the squishy whipped cream he had always kept with him. With every faint glow, the air seemed to rush inwards for a moment, or at least Dandy heard a rushing sound. It was like falling forward, into the stone, but then the pulse ended and he was back again, slightly dizzier. Slowly, he began to hear whispers from the stone, noises, breaths he knew where there. But he couldn’t tell what. He brought his eyes closer, lurching forward over the object as much as a Swirlix could, almost toppling himself onto it. But even as that thought crossed his mind, he dismissed it. He wouldn’t mind falling over the stone if it meant he could be closer to it. He gasped when his muscles seized and he did end up falling over, his legs unable to strain themselves any longer. The stone smacked into his forehead and his forehead met the ground. Rose shrieked, what was that fool doing with the stone?!

But it was too late; it was caught in the fluff on Dandy’s forehead, and was now comfortably embedded there. Dandy’s smile turned upwards, and upwards, and further upwards. It curved so very high that Rose felt a chill run through her form. Dandy spoke, in her mind, a deep, guttural whisper, but his mouth did not move.

_I AM THE SHADOW NOW._


*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 60% | Energy: 60%
Condition: _”oh dear”_
* Hex ~ Inferno ~ Hex *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil] @ Dusk Stone (Active)
Health: 30% | Energy: 69%
Condition:  Special Defense -3, Paralysed (Severe), Has a Substitute(1%)
_”COME FORTH AND BEHOLD TRUE DARKNESS”_
* Substitute(20%) ~ Thief ~ (Paralysed)*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Paralysis: (74/100, NO PARALYSIS)

A2:
Paralysis: (53/100, NO PARALYSIS)

A3:
Paralysis: (14/100, PARALYSED)



*Calculations:*
Rose’s Health:
66 – 6 (Thief) = 60%

Rose’s Energy:
74 – 7 (Hex) – 7 (Hex) = 60%

Dandy’s Health:
69 – 19 (Hex) – 20 (Big Substitute) = 30%

Dandy’s Substitute:
20 – 19 (Hex) = 1%

Dandy’s Energy:
82 – 10 (Big Substitute) – 3 (Thief) = 69%

*Notes:*
-Here comes the time/conditional trouble with ASB :/ An example using this round’s commands: Rose could very well wait for Dandy to use a status move, then make a substitute, but then Dandy’s move would have already been used. So Rose would sort of pre-empt the status and Sub up. Same with the Aromatherapy or Heal Bell, which would be pre-emptively Snatched (Snatch has just ridiculous priority that a mon would be hard pressed to delay it). It’s the same with the Protect issue and all that, so we’re just going to sweep this timey wimey ball under the rug and get on with our round. The Sub tanked a Hex regardless.
-Misdreavus doesn’t learn Inferno, no alternative commands were given, so she just sat there watching a true inferno.
-The Dusk Stone boost kicked in after the second action. Dandy no longer has Gooey in addition to Sweet Veil, but SHADOW POWA.
-Can I mention how fun it is to write about Swirlix? They’re so derpy.
-Dandy was paralysed on the last action. Damnit, I really wanted to ref someone being THROWN IN A SUN.

-The Omskivar, your shuttle is prepped for take-off.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I'm preeeeeeetty sure Misdreavus can learn Inferno. It's a Gen V Dream World Move.

Otherwise, once again great job with the reffing!


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I'm preeeeeeetty sure Misdreavus can learn Inferno. It's a Gen V Dream World Move.
> 
> Otherwise, once again great job with the reffing!


This isn't mentioned anywhere, but the only moves a Pokemon can use in ASB are the ones in the database listing for them. So in Misdreavus' page here she doesn't have Inferno. I even checked on Bulbapedia/Serebii when I was reffing the round, and saw it there >.>

I learnt this trying to make a Pichu surf ;-;


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Damn, in my time the pokémon could use any move from any generation...


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Damn, in my time the pokémon could use any move from any generation...


You're telling me. Though in all fairness it's still every generation, just no event moves, I think.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Well, Dream World is hardly considered an event. Everybody, anywhere had access to it...


----------



## The Omskivar

I'm having just as much fun reading about Swirlix, don't worry hahahaha

Well SHIT Dandy, this is not going very well at all.  I really just...I just want to throw the ghost into the sun.  I'm really sick of the ghost.  So we're still going to do that; *Psychic* her into the sun and see if you can hold her in there all three actions.  If you can't get her in there on the first action, keep on trying; if the reason for this is Protect, take the opportunity to make a *Wish*.  If there's a Substitute up, use Psychic to try throwing IT into the sun, or at least to damage it.  Whenever the Psychic stops working, use *Wish* anyway, unless Rose is trying to Snatch it (which is either going to be delayed because of your paralysis slowing you down or a priority move anyway so I don't think you'll have trouble figuring that out) in which case use *Draining Kiss*.  If it's the third action and you haven't Wished yet, you should do that, unless Snatch shenanigans are going on in which case you should use *Play Rough*.  Let's hope I didn't just screw everything up \o/

*Psychic/Wish~Psychic/Wish/Draining Kiss~Psychic/Wish/Play Rough*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Okay, here's the plan: Psychic takes some focus to hold you continually, so use Hyper Voice and make him lose that focus. If you think he's giving up and trying a Wish, Taunt him.

*Hyper Voice / Taunt x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Four*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 60% | Energy: 60%
Condition: _”oh dear”_
* Hyper Voice/Taunt ~ Hyper Voice/Taunt ~ Hyper Voice/Taunt *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil] @ Dusk Stone (Active)
Health: 30% | Energy: 69%
Condition:  Special Defense -3, Paralysed (Severe), Has a Substitute(1%)
_”COME FORTH AND BEHOLD TRUE DARKNESS”_
* Psychic/Wish~Psychic/Wish/Draining Kiss~Psychic/Wish/Play Rough *​

Rose threw back her head and unhinged her non-existent jaw. Of course, none of these movements mattered, since she was for all intents and purposes a ghost. In fact, she shouldn’t have been able to scream at all, but there was a method to these things, and they somehow resulted in a larynxless shout. Dandy squished his eyes shut, not even his newfound dark power could contain the ringing in his ear-fluff.

REMOVE IT.

Dandy blinked. What? REMOVE IT. Huh? _IT._ Wha? UGH, HER, REMOVE HER. Oh. Yeah okay, but how? THINK. Uhh...She was looking at the sun for a while last round, maybe she wants a tan? SURE FINE WHATEVER. The stone was so helpful sometimes.

The Swirlix’s eyes widened and faint sinews began to tug at the edges, swallowing his cream coloured pupils in tightened cracks of purple. Rose felt a tugging of her own, except it wasn’t actually from her; it sure felt that way though. Her billowing skirt pulled to the left, she pulled back. It pulled to the left once more, she pulled back. It thrust to the left, and drove her into the searing lava held at the center of the room.  She screamed and tried to tear herself from the burning. Her wailing grew in intensity, her previous ghostly method of shouting without a voice kicking in out of sheer panic. The wails sounded even more discordant than usual; maybe because Dandy was psychically manipulating his foe’s movements, he felt the heated air around her vibrate at the noise. He gave her one final shove into the sun then blew back.  His concentration flickered out of existence, his pupils returned to normal. His tongue stuck back out.

Rose grimaced and unlatched herself from the tugging magma. Some of the psychic residue had stuck onto it and made it tug along with her. She pulled away with one final tug, but a chunk of molten rock followed and smacked her in the face. It flopped onto the ground, having done its deed, how dare she leave his grasp. She blinked several times, staring at the cooling blob of orange goo on the floor. And then the heat hit her, a jagged line of pain running up the back of her skirt and onto her head. She shook, trying to get the burning off, thinking it was still the magma. It wasn’t. Her sojourn in the sun had left her with a tear across her back, and the frayed edges glew with warmth. The Misdreavus pouted inwardly, that was well played, fluffball, but this isn’t the end. Oh no.  She launched a barrage of insults at her foe. That was her favourite ghost-dress, how dare he ruin it! What kind of gentlemen even treats a lady like that, even one he’s battling! No wonder he has to make his own friends. To finish her tirade, she spat a puff of air in the direction of the substitute, which is more or less a bit of fluff on the floor now. One of its eyes blinked. Dandy winced, that’s unfair! She shouldn’t be talking like that when they’re battling, it’s mean! It’s unfair! A battle is a gentlemen’s game, with gentlemen’s moves and gentlemen’s demeanour. Dandy was surprised he knew that last word, but it might have been the stone. The stone was helping him quite a bit, maybe he should be a gentlemen and give it a rest for now. Yeah, that’s right. She wanted him to be a gentleman, well then he’ll show her!



*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 45% | Energy: 46%
Condition: Burned (3% damage, physical damage reduced)
_”AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH”_
* Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice ~ Taunt *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil] @ Dusk Stone (Active)
Health: 6% | Energy: 60%
Condition:  Special Defense -3, Paralysed (Severe), Has a Substitute(1%), Taunted (1 more actions)
_”I WILL BE GENTLEMEN”_
* Psychic ~ Psychic ~ nothing  *​




Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Paralysis: (54/100, NO PARALYSIS)
Sun-Throw: (19/100, needed 50 or lower to burn, _BURN_)

A2:
Paralysis: (39/100, NO PARALYSIS)

A3:
Paralysis: (36/100, needed 20 or below to Paralyse, NO PARALYSIS)



*Calculations:*
Rose’s Health:
60 – 8 (Sun-Throw)  - 5 (Interrupted Sun-Hold) – 2 (Burn) = 45%

Rose’s Energy:
60 – 5 (Hyper Voice) – 5 (Hyper Voice) – 4 (Taunt) = 46%

Dandy’s Health:
30 – 12 (Hyper Voice) – 12 (Hyper Voice) = 6%

Dandy’s Substitute:
1%

Dandy’s Energy:
69 – 6 (Psychic Sun-Throw) – 3 (Interrupted Psychic Sun-Hold) = 60%

*Notes:*
-Alright, on the second action I made Dandy’s damage from the Psychic Sun-Throw(tm) resolve first, since it was a continuous holding move and Rose was still in the same place. Though, since Rose did Hyper Voice almost immediately, so Dandy’s grip was interrupted and only did half the damage.
-The first Hyper Voice would have interrupted a Psychic, if Rose hadn’t moved first. The damage resolved on Dandy, as it is a sound move and would hit Dandy even if the sub takes his place temporarily.
-I’m of the opinion that using the arena to do damage in some way shouldn’t do more damage than an actual move that the Pokemon could use, instead it should have some secondary effect that the Pokemon could exploit. In this case the sun had a 50% burn chance per action of contact, but it got it on the first one. Now, about the damage, normally it would be lower, but the Dusk Stone did provide a 2% flat boost to each attack.
-Dandy's Paralysis chance went down to 20% at the end of the second action, though it's not quite moderate yet.

-Fireflies to the bridge, the _command_er wishes to speak with you.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Hyper Voices should have dealt more damage, considering the drops to special defense?


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Hyper Voices should have dealt more damage, considering the drops to special defense?


You are indeed correct. Fixed.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Well, it shouldn't be that hard now. Rose, you did very well.

Hyper Voice the fluff into oblivion. if you think that wouldn't work, just Hex away.

*Hyper Voice / Hex x3*


----------



## The Omskivar

Do you not ref Taunt&co. as not being as effective with repeated use?  It's lasting a full three actions again and I was just curious


----------



## TruetoCheese

The Omskivar said:


> Do you not ref Taunt&co. as not being as effective with repeated use?  It's lasting a full three actions again and I was just curious


Ah. I didn't notice that. Fixed. Apologies in the mistakes, I'm still in the learning stages.

Fireflies can recommand if he wishes to.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Nope, this doesn't change my commands.


----------



## The Omskivar

ahahahaha it doesn't change mine either because Dandy has 1/4 of a Hyper Voice to live.  It amazes me that Swirlix doesn't get Amnesia, its whole face screams "empty-minded"

RIP DANDY (2015-2015), Give 'er something to remember you by

*Draining Kiss x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Five*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 45% | Energy: 46%
Condition: Burned (3% damage, physical damage reduced)
_”AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH”_
* Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice ~ Taunt *

*The Omskivar*
Ooo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil] @ Dusk Stone (Active)
Health: 6% | Energy: 60%
Condition:  Special Defense -3, Paralysed (Severe), Has a Substitute(1%), Taunted (2 more actions)
_”I WILL BE GENTLEMEN”_
* Psychic ~ Psychic ~ nothing  *​
Rose gathered up her mighty voice.

YOU’RE A DICK.

Dandy was blown back by the sheer weight of realization. He planted his legs firmly on the ground, straining for purchase. His fluff tore away at the unbelievable hurricane of truth ripped across the battlefield. The stone’s wailing could barely be heard amongst the tearing revelation. The purple gem wiggled in place, losing its luster with every shake, then fell out. Dandy sank to his knees, still whipped by the storm of reality, his mouth agape in mourning. Mr. Stone! No! You trusted me, and I let you fall two feet in front o…f…me…

Rose exhaled. Well, thank god that was over.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 44% | Energy: 41%
Condition: Burned (3% damage, physical damage reduced)
_”Aaah?”_
* Hyper Voice ~ finally ~ now nothing can eat me! *

*The Omskivar*
Xoo

Dandy
Swirlix (M) [Sweet Veil] @ Dusk Stone (IT IS LOST; LAMENTATIONS)
Health: 0% | Energy: 60%
Condition:  Knocked Out!
_”@-@”_
* nothing ~ why is it so dark ~ oh that’s just sleep*​

*Notes:*
-That was a _wail_ of a time. I’ll show myself out
-Rose took 1% of burn damage and spent 5% energy screaming Dandy to sleep. I’m not wasting your time with a whole calculations section just for that.
-The Dusk Stone will remain by the ground where Dandy fainted. Rose can take an action or so to pick it back up.

-You’ve shattered the first of the four dark crystals! Time for a class change! Omskivar gets to select his new classmon, complete with spiffy new digs (doubly so if you’re a Black Wizard, dem pants) and give orders.


----------



## The Omskivar

Alas, poor Dandy!  Let's avenge him with Bronn the Chespin.

Start with a *Payback*, you're like half her speed so you'll know if she's trying to wait you out.  If she is, use *Taunt* instead, you'll have to tank more attacks but it should all work out.  If she Magic Coats the Taunt back at you, we should be okay, because it's *Shadow Claw* all the way.  Unless she's been Taunted successfully, in which case it's *Payback* all day, waiting as long as you have to for her to move.  If you're Tormented, use Shadow Claw or Payback, whichever you didn't just use.  If you get an action where you can't hit Rose, barring Substitute, and you're not Taunted, use *Swords Dance*.

*Taunt/Payback/Swords Dance~Shadow Claw/Payback/Swords Dance~Shadow Claw/Payback/Swords Dance*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

EXCELLENT REFFING. 

Okay Rose, you've done very well! Your job now is to make it easy for your ally. Begin with a Thunder Wave, then HEX. HEX UNTIL HE CRIES FOR MERCY.

*Thunder Wave ~ Hex ~ Hex*


----------



## TruetoCheese

And so, first blood had been spilt on the battlefield. Dandy lay motionless on the tiled floor, fluff coming off in places. His substitute stared fixedly at him, tongue swaying in the wind. Alas, it was the only tongue swaying, as Dandy’s lay across his body. It was as still as his eyes, which were somehow motionless spirals of thick black.

He faded into a red beam, and Rose stopped holding her breath. She hesitated and risked a grin; it was over after all.
_“Chespin!”_
Huh?
_“Ches!”_
Wha-
_“Pin.”_

Rose started to twich.

*Round Six*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 44% | Energy: 41%
Condition: Burned (3% damage, physical damage reduced)
_”…”_
* Thunder Wave ~ Hex ~ Hex *

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition:  _”Hallo! I’m invincible!”_
* Payback  ~ Payback ~ Payback*​

She’d have to take on another one of that trainer’s stupid, happy-go-lucky no for good living Pokemon? Another? The first one was trouble enough, and this one seemed to be coated in some weird green armor. She wriggled her phantom nose, because she was tired and irritated and felt this was necessary to vent in some way. The gems that made up her necklace flared to life, each one filled with a jump of yellow. They flashed in sequence, down to the largest jewel below her mouth. She shrieked and a bolt of lightning zapped towards Bronn. The Chespin returned the Misdreavus’ cry as the jagged line smacked into his chest. He was still for a moment, trying to feel out the pain. But there wasn’t any, just a spreading ring of numbness that tingled at the edges. He froze like a statue when he tried to raise his palm in defiance. Rose sighed, alright, it’s off to a good start. Soon she’ll wipe out this grinning fool and be done with the battle.

Her eyes widened and the same searing spikes of flame that cursed Dandy but minutes ago soared into the air. They lay there for a moment, hanging in sharp curves, almost studying Bronn. The grass type gulped, and that was the movement they needed. The spines of blackened fire soared through his body, ripping through it and out his back. Rose cackled and retracted the burning spears. Bronn was almost tugged to her, and used the momentum to his advantage. His paw scrunched into a balled fist, his face scrunched into one of determination. His buck-toothed smile was replaced with a frown. He planted a fist straight into the laughing ghost type. It broke right through the space between her eyes, leaving a gaping hole that struggled to reform.

Rose was too shocked to move, there was a hole in her face. There was a hole in her face. Hole…face…
The spears, however, were much too happy to oblige, being projections of Rose’s own hatred. Their occult fire boomed in great curves, tendrils of smoke turned into billowing clouds. Vengeful, hateful, they struck into Bronn with almost living viciousness. Rose simply stood there, with the flames emerging from her eyes, doing their malevolent work. Bronn shrieked as the flames cooled and sharpened into serrated edges inside him, before, like chains being drawn, they shot out. As they pierced his skin from the inside, they seemed to flow back into their dancing form, licking the edges of light with wispy trails. He fell to the floor, unable to move once the spears had let go of him. He jerked and shook about, trying desperately to do something. Anything.

Rose was still kind of dumbfounded that there was a hole in her face. Even now, when her ghostly…things had formed back where Bronn had impacted, she was still feeling the effects of the punch. For a moment, she was bereft of face.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 26% | Energy: 23%
Condition: Burned (3% damage, physical damage reduced)
_”How did…how can someone…punch a- are ghosts even ghosts? Do I exist!?”_
* Thunder Wave ~ Hex ~ Hex *

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 68% | Energy: 94%
Condition:  Paralysed (Severe)
_can’t actually move his mouth_
* (Paralysed) ~ Payback  ~ (Paralysed)*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Paralysis: (3/100, PARALYSED)

A2:
Paralysis: (85/100, NO PARALYSIS)

A3:
Paralysis: (6/100, NO PARALYSIS)



*Calculations:*
Rose’s Health:
44 – 15 (Payback) – 3 (Burn) = 26%

Rose’s Energy:
41 – 4 (Thunder Wave) – 7 (Hex) – 7 (Hex) = 23%

Bronn’s Health:
100 – 16 (Hex) – 16 (Hex) = 68%

Bronn’s Energy:
100 - 6 (Payback) = 94%

*Notes:*
-A double paralyse, what a way to debut >.>;
-A Dusk Stone, separated from its owner, cut from the ancient ties that bound the spirit within to the holder, unable to find a channel for its malevolence, lies in a pile of bright pink fluff.

-Fireflies, report to the docking bay, your ship has been readied.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Oooh, damn sorry Omski...

YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE DEFIED THE EVIL WITHIN

Begin with a Will-O-Wisp! If he Protects / Detects, Chill for a bit. If he tries to Substitute, Snatch it! Afterwards, HEXXXXX, or Memento if you think he's gonna knock you out with his next attack and you don't have a substitute up. Finish with Memento if you don't have a substitute up and he doesn't either. If you or Bronn have a substitute up, use Hex! At any time, if he Protect / Detect, chillz!

*Will-O-Wisp / Chill / Snatch ~ Hex / Memento / Chill ~ Hex / Memento / Chill*

Misdreavus, you are one of the most amazing pokémon if fought with. You deserve your evolution! #longdeathtoghosttypes


----------



## The Omskivar

Spoiler: MFW












Jesus Christ what the hellllll

okay we can NOT have that burn, that will just be the end of all things so instead just *Protect* for that action (I swear to God if you are paralyzed again).  After that, use *Payback* twice, I think you might be able to tank that Memento and still come out okay.

*Protect~Payback~Payback*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Seven*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 26% | Energy: 23%
Condition: Burned (3% damage, physical damage reduced)
_”How did…how can someone…punch a- are ghosts even ghosts? Do I exist!?”_
* Will-O-Wisp / Chill / Snatch ~ Hex / Memento / Chill ~ Hex / Memento / Chill *

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 68% | Energy: 94%
Condition:  Paralysed (Severe)
_can’t actually move his mouth_
* Protect~Payback~Payback *​

Bronn flipped his arms up from his place on the floor, willing a protective barrier of green into place around him. He sighed with relief… _at least something’s going ri- HRK_. His arms froze in midair, like they had been bolted in place somehow. He tried to shuffle them about, but forget his shoulders, not even his mouth could move. The barrier crumbled, pattering Bronn with harmless pieces of discarded green light. Of course, it may not have hurt him physically, but the psychological ramifications left him whimpering on the inside.

Rose’s head was almost split in half with a smile. She levitated over to Bronn’s prone form, to right above him, her grin completely still, like it was the only fixed point in space. The only moving things in Bronn’s vision were the undulations of Rose’s ghostly hair threads. The Misdreavus’ eyes were covered with a bright orange shade. From where the bolt had struck him before, a ball of fire poked its head out of the gem. Bronn eyed it, trying to lower his eyelids to squint at it, but huffed as the lids didn't react. The ball of blue was less of a coherent existence and like a shadow cast by something in another world onto this one, a three dimensional image of something he couldn't understand. Transparent wisps of pale blue came off it, fading into nothingness, almost twisting into the air and tightening around it where he couldn't see. It seemed wrong, Bronn thought, it seemed it didn’t belong in this world. 

Rose nudged her head forward, urging the wisp towards Bronn. The fire flared up when it turned to him, as if recognizing its target. The Chespin shook his head to the side, the only thing he could bear to do. The wisp dropped off the Misdreavus’ necklace, diving straight forward into the the grass type's chest. The Chespin swore he heard a light chuckling that sounded like it came from outside the building, but still played in his head. The pain was less of an impact, and more of a thought. The fire fanned across his body like smoke, as if someone had dropped dry ice onto his chest. It dissipated nearer to his face, the chuckle going with it; and for a moment, all was calm. The skin where the wisp had fallen paled to a brownish-blue, and criss-crossed marks of the same tone pulsed intensely. Bronn cried out as the marks faded, they didn’t actually fade, but they sunk into him. He tried to turn and convulse as it struck, but his muscles were still seized.

Rose cocked her head to one side, slowly. She had been directly above Bronn all this time, watching him intently. It was time to end this, she sighed. She puckered her lips together and spat a puff of air at the Chespin, the only victory she could have in this battle. She began to descend slowly, Bronn screamed, to where the mark had struck. Her eyes were closed and she looked like she was simply being lowered. A white glow began to emanate from the center of her form, spreading across her incorporeal skin like someone had poured milk on a dark rag. She turned in place while suspended above the Chespin, to have her face parallel to her opponent. Her eyes snapped open, revealing a rings of red around bright yellow irises, at the center of which pinpricks of red glared. Her body began to dissipate, merging with the air, tendrils of cold white curved off her, arcing into the air and coming to a rest around Bronn. Pieces of the Misdreavus orbited above Bronn, whispering in unknown tongues. Only the eyes remained.

The whirlwind of separated spirits thrust outwards, each sinewy remnant of the Misdreavus bulging outwards and beginning to surround Bronn. Their orbits shifted, now encircling him, going through the floor by his body and head then coming back out the other side. The white light grew, burning into Bronn’s vision. Still the pair of eyes was fixated in t mind, even though they did not exist anymore. With a final wail, the strips of ghostly life tightened around him, cocooning him in a fade of white. He had the appearance of a silhouette, but only for a moment, the whispers returned, the glare returned, and the wrapping of the tendrils seeped through his skin. He was holding his breath, sweat was coming off his brow, as the layer seeped into him from all sides. It was a strange feeling, one he couldn’t even place, but it was like he had an outer shell almost just like him, shaped perfectly, that fell into him. His eyes went through his eyes, hit mouth felt itself, his hands- unmoving they may be- tried to claw at their own falling into themselves.

He could hear the Misdreavus’ chuckling in his head. It wasn’t lifelike, organic like it had been, but a soulless track of her laugh played on repeat. And this is how he knew it would persist.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
Xoo





Rose
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] 
Health: 0% | Energy: 0%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_”I will always get the last laugh!”_
* Will-O-Wisp ~ Hex ~ Memento *

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 49% | Energy: 94%
Condition:  Attack -6, Sp. Attack -6, Speed -1, Paralysed (Severe), Burned (3% damage per round)
_"did I bust the ghost...or did the ghost bust herself D:"_
* (Paralysed) ~ (Paralysed)  ~ nothing*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Paralysis: (4/100, _PARALYSED_)
Will-O-Wisp: Accuracy (23/100, HIT)

A2:
Paralysis: (21/100, _PARALYSED_)

A3:
Paralysis: (48/100, NO PARALYSIS)



*Calculations:*
Rose’s Health:
26 - 26 (Memento) = 0%

Rose’s Energy:
23 – 4 (Will-O-Wisp) – 7 (Hex) – 12 (Memento) = 0%

Bronn’s Health:
68 – 16 (Hex) – 3 (Burn) = 49%

Bronn’s Energy:
94%

*Notes:*
-Omskivar, you need to do something about the RNG, man. That guy _hates_ you. Damn.
-Actually, RNGesus might find you blessed? There was a 0.21973% chance you could’ve been paralysed four times in two rounds. So really, you’re supremely lucky, just in the wrong direction!
-ASB’s Memento lowers Sp. Atk and Atk by 6 stages, and speed by 2, but MY GOD. Though Rose had 12% energy to work with, so I dropped speed by 1 stage, to stay proportional to the energy cost.
-Bronn had no face to punch on the last action, so he didn't.

-Fireflies sends out, Omskivar commands, Fireflies commands.

-SPOOKY GHOSTS, BROTHER.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Lupin, it's your time to shine!


----------



## The Omskivar

Alright well we need to bring Lupin down to our level.  Do that with a *Pain Split*, switch to *Endeavor* if you're Taunted, it won't do as much but it's a start.  After that, it's status time!  Use *Swagger*, then *Toxic*, switching it up to *Endeavor* if you're Taunted, and if there's ever a Protect up, use *Bulk Up*.  If there are Double Team clones, aim for the one with a shadow!

*Pain Split/Endeavor/Bulk Up~Swagger/Endeavor/Bulk Up~Toxic/Endeavor/Bulk Up*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Begin with a big fat substitute (20%) to block that nasty Pain Split. Follow with Disable if Bronn used Pain Split, but if he is fully paralyzed first turn, or Disable would fail, Signal Beam. Finish with a Signal Beam no matter what.

*Substitute (20%) - Disable / Signal Beam - Signal Beam*


----------



## TruetoCheese

It was time for Rose to succumb to the glassy red pulse of a Pokeball. Bronn was unclear on where that witch went after she invaded his privacy and tinkered with his soul and ow. But his mind was put at ease when the blasts of crimson light drew unseen tatters from the air into it. He heaved a hefty sigh out of his mouth- he had to, since his jaw didn’t like movement right now.

What looked like white pajamas made for children chirped from the other side of the battlefield. It lurched the green, helmet-like hair forward and down and crossed its floppy arms. Bronn clasped his hands together and cooed at the little baby. Lupin was not amused. He struck his arm out and made what would have been a rude gesture if he had fingers, then slid it back and tapped his other arm furiously. Bronn raised his eyebrow. Was that supposed to be him tapping a watch? Why would a Pokemon mimic that? He nodded slowly after the tapping didn’t stop. Lupin spat on the ground next to him and growled. His head looked more polished, for some reason, like the strands of hair had hardened. Lupin looked at his own shell-like armor then back at Lupin, seemed familiar.

*Round Eight*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo

Lupin
Ralts (M) [_Bulletproof_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: Massaging his plasticy hair.
_”This. Does. Not. Feel. Nice.”_
* Substitute (20%) - Disable / Signal Beam - Signal Beam *

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 49% | Energy: 94%
Condition:  Attack -6, Sp. Attack -6, Speed -1, Paralysed (Severe), Burned (3% damage per round)
_"oh joy"_
* Pain Split/Endeavor/Bulk Up~Swagger/Endeavor/Bulk Up~Toxic/Endeavor/Bulk Up *​

Maybe it was what the psychic type had felt in Bronn’s head when he entered the battlefield. After all, Bronn was being haunted by a ghost type of all things, he knew psychics didn’t like ghosts. Which is strange, since you’d think they would be the closest to spirits. Lupin seemed to twitch with anger, how dare the stupid Chespin compare his psychic prowess, his proud lineage, to a bunch of filthy gyspy impersonating channeling good-for-nothing Lavender Town hooligans. Bronn remembered this with clarity, as it was thrust into his head. Lupin grinned, maybe his fit of rage had given him an idea. It wasn’t looking good from Bronn’s perspective at least. The Ralts whistled, somehow, and the air to the right of him shimmered with flecks of white. There was a sound like they’d just exited a tunnel and caused Bronn to blink repeatedly. He rubbed his eyes, there were…two of them? Lupin was gesturing proudly at another Lupin, that was gesturing proudly back at the other Lupin.

The Ralts was a psychic, he knew that. Maybe Bronn could put his haunted self to use. He cawed, and held his mouth open. Lupin flinched, he knew this was coming, and even though he’d made preparations it was still scary to watch. The spookies ghost you have ever seen flew out of Bronn’s mouth, it had gooey arms and a purple, drippy mouth and hollow eyes and it was small so it could catch you and also chase you and Lupin was afraid. The real Ralts hid behind his newly formed buddy, who himself was trying his darndest to throw up a brave face. The ghost peeked around the shivering substitute Ralts, and with every swerve Lupin followed to the other side, just out of reach of the spirit’s incorporeal grip. Bronn inhaled, and the spooky ghost was pulled back in. He raised a hand to his mouth and stifled a chuckle, the Ralts didn’t look so mean anymore.

Mean or not, Lupin didn’t like being thought about behind his back. Metaphorically, of course, otherwise he would blame himself for doing some thinking behind his substitutes actual back. He stepped out from behind the paler Ralts and flung out an arm. A cry of “objwectian!” shot through the air. Bronn started laughing, but he froze mid-chortle. His form paled and something of a drainage pipe emptying played in his head, albeit with two-bit compression. He unfroze, and fell backwards as a result. He patted himself on the ground, his keys, his wallet his pants. Oh wait he was a Pokemon. Uh…his resident ghost was still there. He tried to say hello to the remnants of the shrieking Misdreavus, just to check, harmless really. She didn’t respond and his face sagged. Oh dear, he can’t command the spirits anymore.

No matter, he could still toy with his opponent. He sidled up to Lupin and started wiggling his hips aggressively. This was a strange move, he thought behind his greasy leer. To his dismay, Lupin did not respond. He crouched down on his knees, to get to the runt’s level y’see? (This was hard to do because they were the same height, Bronn just managed to look up Lupin’s lavish head of emerald hair). He sighed and dropped the act. He turned around to walk off, waving dismissively at the actual Lupin peeking out from behind his glassy-eyed substitute.

Lupin snickered, a sharp-toothed grin muffling his high-pitched snort-like laughter. He hopped from one foot to the other, poising himself. Bronn heard patters of cloth behind him. Maybe the Ralts was stumbling out from his hiding place? Lupin threw a right hook, and a stream of twisting colours sprayed out from the tip of his arm. The beams of light intertwined on their path to Bronn’s back, and a drill made out of rainbows twisted into him. He was thrown off his feet, the beam carrying him helpfully forward. Lupin leaned on his still substitute and jeered at Bronn, they had told him helping out old people was good.

Bronn’s shoulder flung out and his arms pressed against the ground. He pushed himself up, irked face covered in dust the sweepers didn’t get on their last shift. He stepped to face the Ralts. That didn’t even make sense, man! If anything, you’re from the older generation. Lupin’s pointing arm grew limp, and his mouth crept open with the fear of reality. Bronn spat into his right paw, a thick, creamy pile of purple goo. He reared his arm back and threw the clump of goo at Lupin’s contemplative face. The Ralts may have been staring at the wall, but Bronn’s aim wasn’t really the best. The steaming pile of toxins slapped into the substitute’s defiant face like a pie. Its hair was now dyed purple. Lupin, alerted by the sudden thwap behind him, turned around to notice the stylin’ locks his companion had. He pointed at his trainer then back at the luscious colouring. Fireflies shook his head. Lupin crossed his arms and growled with discontent.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo

Lupin
Ralts (M) [_Bulletproof_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 82%
Condition: Has a Substitute (20%)
_”Do you not understand this- this *style?*”_
* Substitute~ Disable ~ Signal Beam*

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 36% | Energy: 84%
Condition:  Attack -6, Sp. Attack -6, Speed -1, Paralysed (Severe), Burned (3% damage per round), Pain Split is Disabled (2 more actions)
_"oh boy"_
* Pain Split ~ Swagger ~ Toxic *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Paralysis: (65/100, NO PARALYSIS)

A2:
Paralysis: (93/100, NO PARALYSIS)

A3:
Paralysis: (36/100, NO PARALYSIS)
Signal Beam: Effect Chance (73/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Lupin’s Health:
100 – 20 (Large Substitute) = 80%

Lupin’s Energy:
100 – 10 (Large Substitute) – 4 (Disable) – 4 (Signal Beam) = 82%

Bronn’s Health:
49 – 10 (Signal Beam) – 3 (Burn) = 36%

Bronn’s Energy:
94 – 2 (Pain Split) – 4 (Swagger) – 2 (Toxic) = 84%

*Notes:*
-Lupin Traced Bronn’s Bulletproof. Yay For Capitalised Sentences!
-Dear Game Freak: Why does Chespin learn Pain Split. Of all the flavor-relevant healing moves you could give it (which you did, may I remind you), you tacked on _Pain Split?_
-Docked 2% energy for a failed Pain Split.
-I did an accuracy roll for Swagger, it missed (100), but I don't think it mattered with a sub up. Toxic also got the exact same roll :O

-Fireflies in spaaaaaace.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Alright, Lupin, this is great.

Begin with an Encore, so he keeps trying to Toxic you. If he Protects / Detects, switch to Calm Mind, and delay Encore. Keep doing this until he's Encored. Once he is, blast away some Signal Beams, using Calm Mind on Protect / Detect.

*Encore / Calm Mind / Signal Beam x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*DQ warning for The Omskivar, you have 48 hours from now to post commands.*

I can be a bit more lenient with this as it's late on my part. But consider the 48 hours the time to either post commands or inform me of your inability to do so. Otherwise it's a DQ.


----------



## The Omskivar

Oh dear god it's been so long I forgot what I was trying to do

well I can't do anything against Encores, probably, since my Speed's been cut god where did this battle go wrong ummmm I guess...try ?really hard? to use *Belly Drum* whenever you can, the flavortext says it maximizes the stats so it should more than help those drops.  After that if you can, try just as ?really hard?, if not ?really hard?er, to land a *Poison Jab*.  If you must *Toxic*, then do so.

*Toxic/Belly Drum/Poison Jab x3*

I am so sorry Bronn ;-;7


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Nine*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo

Lupin
Ralts (M) [_Bulletproof_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: Massaging his plasticy hair.
_”This. Does. Not. Feel. Nice.”_
*Encore / Calm Mind / Signal Beam x3 *

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 49% | Energy: 94%
Condition:  Attack -6, Sp. Attack -6, Speed -1, Paralysed (Severe), Burned (3% damage per round)
_"oh joy"_
* Toxic/Belly Drum/Poison Jab x3 *​

Lupin was head over heels for that sticky purple sheen trickling down his substitute’s head. It was so divine, had a certain je-ne-sais-quoi; it was _gauche_ and other words he didn’t know how to use but sounded complicated. His cheery smile turned to Bronn and clapped heartily, nodding with all of his effort, perhaps attempting to shed his unfashionable head of green. Bronn looked behind him, then poked a claw at his chest. Him? Are you sure it wasn’t that asteroid over there. Lupin cocked his head to the side and nodded slowly. Bronn shrugged, lifting his shoulders awkwardly to try and conceal his excitement. After the hell that was ghostbusting, someone was appreciating him? And it was an artist too, with style, look at how he cared for his work! Truly someone worth admiring! While absolutely bounding with joy on the inside, his giddiness was unfounded: he was fresh out of the poison at the moment. But he informed Lupin that he  would check the stores. The Chespin’s jaw hung open and he reached his arm inside, scooping up some of the grime stuck to the inside of his mouth. Collection complete, he looked down at it with worry. Was this enough? Was the consistency good for Lupin’s hair? Was this even gel? He threw the thoughts out of his mind with a whimper, and threw the purple gel at the substitute once more. Lupin was overjoyed when his model’s hair swished back in that oh-so-cool way ohmygod it was so cool when the gel hit him do it again. Bronn shrugged, he was kind of dry at this point.

Lupin’s smile fell away immediately. His whole body tensed and shook, as if he was preparing to shout with it. He thrust his red horns forward, and a sizzle of energy pulsed across their tips like a miniature rainbow. It leapt from point to point, gathering speed, before it made a great arc across the room, spreading colours of all kinds across the planetarium. It struck Bronn square in the chest and poured into his innards like some ethereal spurt of water. He watched the colours seep into him, they looked as if they were tiles of a multi-coloured floor, but all at different levels so you couldn’t tell where the bottom really was, sealed in a tube of glass which didn’t shine in the light but you knew was there. He swayed in place, the beam was heaving something out of him. Bronn upchucked what remained of his lunch all over the floor, cutting off the beam’s path. Lupin clapped and pointed at the foul-smelling purple gunk. Bronn picked up a handful and waved it at him, eyebrow raised. Lupin clapped, nodded, and pointed at his model. Bronn shrugged and threw it at him. Guess you can’t really smell without a nose, he presumed. He himself, however, had all the olfactory prowess he didn’t want right now. Something morbid overcame him and he sniffed at his hand.

Bronn would’ve thrown up again if not for the fact that was the last of the abhorrent gunk. He dared to glance at Lupin, and saw him gawking at the chunks of waste drip down his substitute’s head. Bronn shivered, what kind of madman was he listening too. Never again, he swore, never again.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo

Lupin
Ralts (M) [_Bulletproof_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 60%
Condition: Has a Substitute (20%)
_”Maybe some orange highlights? To really bring out my individuality.”_
* Encore~ Signal Beam~ Signal Beam*

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 13% | Energy: 72%
Condition:  Attack -6, Sp. Attack -6, Speed -1, Paralysed (Moedrate), Burned (3% damage per round).
_"u cray"_
* Toxic ~ Toxic ~ Toxic*​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Paralysis: (98/100, needed 15 or less to paralyse, NO PARALYSIS)

A2:
Signal Beam: Effect Chance (54/100, NO EFFECT)
Paralysis: (77/100, NO PARALYSIS)

A3:
Signal Beam: Effect Chance (11/100, NO EFFECT)
Paralysis: (77/100, NO PARALYSIS)



*Calculations:*
Lupin’s Health:
80%

Lupin’s Energy:
82 – 4 (Encore) – 4 (Signal Beam) – 4 (Signal Beam) = 60%

Lupin’s Substitute:
Fabulous

Bronn’s Health:
36 – 10 (Signal Beam) – 10 (Signal Beam) – 3 (Burn) = 13%

Bronn’s Energy:
84 - 4 * 3 (Toxic) = 72%

*Notes:*
-Bronn’s Paralysis faded to moderate on the first action.
-Lupin got some style?
-I smushed the last two actions together, since they were the same thing and Signal Beam isn’t the most fun thing to write.

-Omskivar up to dress the mannequin.


----------



## TruetoCheese

*DQ warning for The Omskivar,* you have 48 hours to post your commands.


----------



## The Omskivar

ugh this battle

we're going for broke my friend, *Endeavor* until the sub's gone, then do it again.  If you're Tormented and can't use it twice, the Sub should still be gone, so use *Pain Split* on the second action instead, then *Belly Drum* on the last one.  If you just used Endeavor twice, toss out a *Leech Seed*, unless there's another sub in which case just use Endeavor again.

*Endeavor~Endeavor/Pain Split~Endeavor/Belly Drum/Leech Seed*

this probably won't work


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I'm so sorry Omski

Begin with a Headbutt, if he's unlucky we might flinch him, hurrr hurr

THEN FIRE PAWNCH AND ICE PAWNCH

*Headbutt ~ Fire Punch ~ Ice Punch*

Also TruetoCheese do you still roll this 5% chance of a legendary visiting?


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Ten*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo

Lupin
Ralts (M) [_Bulletproof_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 60%
Condition: Has a Substitute (20%)
_”Maybe some orange highlights? To really bring out my individuality.”_
* Headbutt ~ Fire Punch ~ Ice Punch*

*The Omskivar*
XOo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 13% | Energy: 72%
Condition:  Attack -6, Sp. Attack -6, Speed -1, Paralysed (Moedrate), Burned (3% damage per round).
_"u cray"_
* Endeavor~Endeavor/Pain Split~Endeavor/Belly Drum/Leech Seed*​

Lupin had a lot on his mind, the purple of the luscious locks painting his Substitute had filled his small green head with conflicting thoughts. Was Bronn really his enemy, if her were so kind as to apply paint where paint wished to be applied? Lupin had begun to notice the stench wafting from the chunks of undigested food peaking on his Substitute’s head. He had thought that was some extra coagulation on Bronn’s part, to help give the hair a bit more style. But now he was beginning to realise it may not have been the intent. There was, of course, only one way to clear his thoughts. The Ralts brought his head down until it was lined up with Bronn’s barely beating chest, and ran forward. He dug his horns into the Chespin, who had what remained of his wind knocked square out of him. 

Bronn clenched at his gut, it seemed almost dented. He threw big, gasping breaths, but the air inside his lungs was thinning. He knew this would be his last hurrah, and he wouldn’t be able to take Lupin down with him. But he knew one thing, and a smile crept across his face. He could get the moral victory. Bronn broke into a run, pushing his little legs as far as they could ever go. He ran past the startled Lupin, who had all but expected a counter-attack. The Ralts’ confusion turned to horror as he realized where Bronn was headed. The Chespin roared, more of a chirp, but you get the idea, and raised an arm to strike the substitute. He slammed a balled up fist into the side of the model’s head, shaking a bit of the purple off. He kicked at it, pushing away a chunk. He bit down on it, swallowing a bit of it in the progress. He exhaled as the poison trickled down his throat. Nothing matters now. He leapt onto the model, pushing them both down to the ground. Arms smashed into the sides over and over again, reducing the mannequin to a pulp of paper mache. Purple stained Bronn’s arms and chest, and madness stained his eyes.

A shriek came from behind him, and caused him to blink. He turned around just in time to see a flame-wreathed fist impact the small of his back. The fire poured out from Lupin’s livid knuckles, stoked by his inner anger. The pressure on his back forced his innards forward, counteracting the bend in his internal organs the headbutt had done. This happened to be enough to send a significant shock through his system, and he froze half-twisted upon the remains of the broken model. The panting Lupin shoved the statuesque Bronn aside and gazed upon the remains of his finest work. It was but a thin reed of substance now, battered and torn and ripped and destroyed.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo

Lupin
Ralts (M) [_Bulletproof_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 51%
Condition: _”BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONN”_
* Headbutt ~ Fire Punch~ SACRILEGE*

*The Omskivar*
XXo

Bronn
Chespin (M) [Bulletproof] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0% | Energy: 38%
Condition:  Knocked Out
_"Your magnum opus lies in ruins!"_
* Endeavor ~ ha ha ~ ha*​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Headbutt: Effect Chance(70/100, NO EFFECT), Crit Chance (10/100 _CRITICAL HIT_)
Paralysis: (60/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Fire Punch: Effect Chance (78/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Lupin’s Health:
80%

Lupin’s Energy:
60 – 5 (Headbutt) – 4 (Fire Punch) = 51%

Lupin’s Substitute:
20 – 20 (Endeavor) = disasterpiece’d.

Bronn’s Health:
13 – 10 (Headbutt) – 1 (Burn) – 10 (Fire Punch) = HERESY’d.

Bronn’s Energy:
72 – 34 (Endeavor) = 38%




*Notes:*
-I have been rolling for the legends, no dice so far. Though it might be because of stuff like that Headbutt eating up the RNG’s grace.

-Omski sends out his next Pokemon, then Fireflies commands.


----------



## The Omskivar

I'll send out Marilyn the Gothita, let's see how many evolutions I can get away with here


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Alright Lup, since that Gothita is faster than you, go ahead and begin with a Thunder Wave. If they try to Taunt or Thunder Wave you, use Magic Coat instead. Use Calm Mind if they Protect / Detect / Substitute / Safeguard.

Afterwards, use Shadow Ball twice. If they Protect / Detect / Mirror Coat, go for Calm Mind instead, and Magic Coat back anything that can be reflected.

*Thunder Wave / Magic Coat / Calm Mind - Shadow Ball / Magic Coat / Calm Mind x2*


----------



## The Omskivar

Well the first move is to *Magic Coat* that Thunder Wave.  Thankfully this Ralts doesn't have Synchronize.  After that, use *Dark Pulse* and let's see if we can get the flinch.

*Magic Coat~Dark Pulse x2*


----------



## TruetoCheese

The light faded from rebellion, pulled away in a reddened beam. It would stand no longer, but its purpose had been fulfilled. The so called artistry had suffered a great blow, a great, hulking strike at the very core. Rattled and beaten, in spirit, that is to say, the once proud sculptor had turned into a savage. Marilyn the Gothita shifted uneasily from foot to foot. Psychic types aren’t supposed to be so hateful. So overtly violent. He could sense the rage unraveling Lupin’s mind, every heated breath snapping another string in his head.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo

Lupin
Ralts (M) [_Bulletproof_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 80% | Energy: 51%
Condition: _”LOOK UPON MY WORKS, YE GOD, AND I DESPAIR.”_
* Thunder Wave / Magic Coat / Calm Mind - Shadow Ball / Magic Coat / Calm Mind x2 *

*The Omskivar*
XXO

Marilyn
Gothita (M) [Competitive] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition:  _"!"_
* Magic Coat~Dark Pulse x2 *​

Marliyn, fearful of the darkness welling up inside his foe, decided the best course of action would be to play defensive. At least for the moment. His bows wiggled where they sat, and a humming escaped his lips. Each wiggle brought with it a flicker of something spherical around him, just a glimmer in space: A bright purple orb of hardened light just waiting where it should be. Lupin took no time, and takes no prisoners. Agony filling his every step, keeping the fury bridled ever so slightly, he thrust an arm outwards, carrying a whisper of storms pulled out of the ether by his crackling horns. Using Lupin’s clenched fist as a conduit, the electricity thundered forward. And right into the bubble surrounding Marilyn. The sparks rebounded just as quickly, eager to find a target. Lupin did not flinch as the electricity tightened its grip on his muscles.

The sculptor had become his work, a scowl frozen in time. He no longer exhaled with his body, instead choosing to relax the strain on his muscles by breathing naturally. Puffs of steam, heated with hatred, shot from his nostrils. Marilyn frowned, he was the goth here, and he was supposed to be dark and brooding and sulky and hateful and all that stuff. His mother had taught him that goths do that and stuff. The bow on his chest ceased its wiggling, and began to spin counter-clockwise. Marilyn’s eyes filled with seething black, darker than the black on his form. He raised his mouth to the sky and wailed. A sickening cry, a pulse of pure emotional angst undulated across the battlefield. Lupin growled as the darkness washed over him, tinged with the memory of stifled creativity and staying in the room because light is oppressive and and and…other darky things.

The statue broke in that moment. The hold on Lupin’s mind shattered, here he was mourning his lost creation when a kindred spirit was reaching out to him. He nodded, for it was all his paralysed muscles would let him do. He understood the pain; he was one of the few that could. He wiped away a tear. There was someone else like him! Someone who had gone through the same trials, someone who had gone through the same hair dye!



*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo

Lupin
Ralts (M) [_Bulletproof_] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 64% | Energy: 47%
Condition: Paralysed (Severe)
_”I FEEL YOUR PAIN. AND ALSO THIS MUSCULAR ONE.”_
* Thunder Wave ~ Paralysed! ~ Paralysed! *

*The Omskivar*
XXO

Marilyn
Gothita (M) [Competitive] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 88%
Condition:  _":o"_
* Magic Coat ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Paralysis: (19/100, _Paralysed_)
Dark Pulse: Effect Chance (55/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Paralysis: (17/100, _Paralysed_)
Dark Pulse: Effect Chance (52/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Lupin’s Health:
80 – 8 (Dark Pulse) – 8 (Dark Pulse) = 64%

Lupin’s Energy:
51 – 4 (Thunder Wave) = 47%

Marilyn’s Health:
100%

Marilyn’s Energy:
100 – 2 (Magic Coat) – 5 (Dark Pulse) – 5 (Dark Pulse) = 88%



*Notes:*
-Hot damn a double paralysis, that comes once in a pretty often moon.

-Omskivar up to command!


----------



## The Omskivar

Isn't this the same battle that I rolled four para-fails in?

Alright Marilyn, everything else might have not worked out at all but you're the star of the show right now.  Let's start with a *Skill Swap*, get rid of that pesky Bulletproof.  This serves _two_ purposes--now that you're immune to Shadow Ball, he can't be!  *Shadow Ball* the rest of the round; if Skill Swap didn't work, try it again--the only thing that could really offset it is Protect, and if one of those goes up you should totally *Calm Mind*--but if the third action comes along and your ability isn't Bulletproof, go ahead and *Dark Pulse* to at least get some damage in.  If the third action comes along and Lupin's newfound Competitive Ability has kicked in and raised his Special Attack, use *Psych Up* instead.

*Skill Swap/Calm Mind~Shadow Ball/Skill Swap/Calm Mind~Shadow Ball/Dark Pulse/Psych Up*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Begin with Encore on that Skill Swap. This should keep her busy for the round.

On the second action, use Shadow Ball as she regains Competitive. Use Signal Beam if you ended up fully paralysed on the first action.

Finish with Imprison (Shadow Ball). Use Signal Beam if you were fully paralysed on action one and/or two.

*Encore ~ Shadow Ball / Signal Beam ~ Imprison (Shadow Ball) / Signal Beam*


----------



## The Omskivar

Is Lupin still paralyzed?  It's not in the stats at the end there


----------



## TruetoCheese

The Omskivar said:


> Is Lupin still paralyzed?  It's not in the stats at the end there


Whoopsy, yes he is, I'll fix it now. Fireflies, you're free to reorder in light of this horrific catastrophe.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

nope, I knew Lupin was paralyzed when I ordered


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs The Omskivar: Round Twelve[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ time:* Seven Days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. 
*Arena:* The Solar System

Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.

*The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn. 

The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement. 

Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...

*Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.

*Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.

*Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.

*Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.

At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:

*Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.

*Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.



*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xOo)*

*Lupin (M) the Ralts*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 64% Health
*█████* 47% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 10
*Status:* Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance).
*Condition:* _”I FEEL YOUR PAIN. AND ALSO THIS MUSCULAR ONE.”_
*Commands:* Encore ~ Shadow Ball / Signal Beam ~ Imprison (Shadow Ball) / Signal Beam

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Competitive>* Raises Special Attack by two stages upon having any stat lowered.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*█████████* 88% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _”:o”_
*Commands:* Skill Swap/Calm Mind~Shadow Ball/Skill Swap/Calm Mind~Shadow Ball/Dark Pulse/Psych Up

After standing still for months in the austere halls of the Asber Cosmic Museum, the battle finally marks a new beginning as an emergency referee wanders in, carrying a map that had been pinned to the board at the Emergency Ref Outpost on the outskirts of Asber’s central city. “Lord of the Fireflies? and you’re The Omskivar?” he asks, and the Trainers nod in turn. “OK, let’s get this show on the road!” JackPK waves his white flag, and Marilyn and Lupin begin to battle again!

Marilyn’s bows quiver as he begins his first move. Tenderly feeling for the psychic threads weaving Lupin’s ballistic protection into his body, the bows untie themselves to grasp the threads tightly and rip them out of place, deftly trading them with Marilyn’s own energy signature and weaving both Abilities back into place around their owners. Lupin sees the flaw in his foe’s plan right away, but as he attempts to raucously clap, his muscles seize up and he doesn’t manage to do much more than barely keep himself from falling to the ground. His rage intensifies as he tries and fails to attack.

Seeing that no response is coming, Marilyn casually begins his next move, reaching his hands into the void between dimensions to unzip a hole leading to a ghostly domain and extract a pulsing bomb of shadowy energy. Chuckling at his successful strategy, the Gothita lobs the ball over Saturn, and it strikes Lupin straight and true, eating away at his patience and his psychic aura. In response, the Ralts manages to fight off his paralysis long enough to fire two prismatic beams of energy from his hands, red from the right and blue from the left. The beams arc through the air erratically, entwining together with an abrasive buzz as they knock Marilyn just out of the way of Neptune’s orbit as the blue giant swings past.

Marilyn shakes his head as he rises from the ground. What was _that_? Blue and red afterimages swim across his vision, and he could have sworn there were only eight or nine planets, but now there have to be at least twenty whizzing around. And three of Lupin?! Now he’s just fighting dirty! Marilyn grumbles as he reaches for another ball of antimatter and tosses it, watching it split into red- and blue-tinged triplicates that explode on all three of the Raltses. The Gothita finds some satisfaction in how awful his foe(s) look, but that quickly turns to trepidation as they shoot more red and blue beams at him. The terrible buzzing fills his ears again, but even through the pain, Marilyn realizes his mind seems a bit clearer, and as the sound dissipates, his swimming vision coalesces into just a slightly blurry Lupin amid maybe twelve planets. The Gothita decides he’ll take what he can get.

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xOo)*

*Lupin (M) the Ralts*
*<Competitive>* Raises Special Attack by two stages upon having any stat lowered. (Swapped from Marilyn the Gothita.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████* 40% Health
*████* 39% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 10
*Status:* Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance).
*Condition:* _”FEEL THE BURN BUZZ”_
*Commands used:* (fully paralyzed) ~ Signal Beam ~ Signal Beam

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 78% Health
*████████* 78% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Lightly confused (5% failure chance).
*Condition:* _”...:)?”_
*Commands used:* Skill Swap ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Marilyn uses Skill Swap.
~ Skill Swap cannot miss.
~ Marilyn now has Bulletproof. Lupin now has Competitive.

Lupin makes a paralysis check (25% difficulty). He fails with a roll of 21.
~ Lupin is fully paralyzed.

Action Two
Marilyn uses Shadow Ball.
~ Shadow Ball has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Shadow Ball’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Marilyn failed to crit with a roll of 63.
~ Shadow Ball has a 20% chance of lowering the target’s Sp. Def. This effect fails with a roll of 38.

Lupin makes a paralysis check (25% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 61.
~ Lupin’s paralysis softens to 23% difficulty.

Lupin uses Signal Beam.
~ Signal Beam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Signal Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Lupin failed to crit with a roll of 48.
~ Signal Beam has a 10% chance of confusing the target. This effect succeeds with a roll of 2.
~ Marilyn is moderately confused (25% failure chance).

Action Three
Marilyn makes a confusion check (25% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 82.
~ Marilyn’s confusion softens to 20% difficulty.

Marilyn uses Shadow Ball.
~ Shadow Ball has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Shadow Ball’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Marilyn failed to crit with a roll of 46.
~ Shadow Ball has a 20% chance of lowering the target’s Sp. Def. This effect fails with a roll of 96.

Lupin makes a paralysis check (23% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 78.
~ Lupin’s paralysis softens to 21% difficulty.

Lupin uses Signal Beam.
~ Signal Beam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Signal Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Lupin failed to crit with a roll of 72.
~ Signal Beam has a 10% chance of confusing the target. This effect fails with a roll of 30.
~ The damage softens Marilyn’s confusion from 20% difficulty to 5% difficulty.

The arena rolls for a Pokemon to appear (01-05: Jirachi, 06-10: Deoxys). With a roll of 65, nothing happens.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 64% health, 47% energy
 100% health, 88% energy

Round One
Marilyn uses Skill Swap.
~ Skill Swap does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Marilyn expends 2% energy.*

Lupin is fully paralyzed.

 64% health, 47% energy
 100% health, 86% energy

Round Two
Marilyn uses Shadow Ball.
~ *Base power 8%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Psychic is weak to Ghost = *Lupin takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Marilyn expends 4% energy.*

Lupin uses Signal Beam.
~ *Base power 7.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Psychic is weak to Bug = 11.25 rounded down = *Marilyn takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Lupin expends 4% energy.*

 52% health, 43% energy
 89% health, 82% energy

Round Three
Marilyn uses Shadow Ball.
~ *Base power 8%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Psychic is weak to Ghost = *Lupin takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Marilyn expends 4% energy.*

Lupin uses Signal Beam.
~ *Base power 7.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Psychic is weak to Bug = 11.25 rounded down = *Marilyn takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Lupin expends 4% energy.*

 40% health, 39% energy
 78% health, 78% energy



*Arena*
Asber’s Cosmic Museum remains still and silent, stately and proud.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Marilyn (45) > Lupin (normally 40, adjusted to 10 for his paralysis)
*2.* Since this battle started before the new critical hit rates, I’m using the old ones (10% to start with for most moves, and increased by another 10% per crit domain). If you’d like me to swap to the modern crit rates, just let me know.
*3.* On the other hand, I don’t know the intricacies of the status-condition scales TTC has been using, but all the rolls he posted in previous rounds seem to be consistent with the modern recommended scales, so I’m using those unless someone has a massive objection.
*4.* Lupin failed his first paralysis check but passed all the others. His first Signal Beam confused Marilyn, and she passed her confusion check. Lupin’s second Signal Beam was strong enough to soften Marilyn’s confusion almost but not quite to zero.
*Next round,* Lord of the Fireflies commands first, then The Omskivar.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Thank you so much for taking this, Jack! It's nice to finally see all those battles go somewhere...

AND THAT SOMEWHERE IS VICTORY

Alright Lupin, your goal now is just to dish out as much damage as possible before going down. Competitive will actually help a lot in achieving this, so let's hope you get your special defense lowered. We'll begin with a *Signal Beam*, then a *Dazzling Gleam*, and finally *Memento*! If Marilyn Protects or tries a Mirror Coat on the first two actions, go for *Calm Mind*. *Magic Coat* anything reflectable.

On the last action, if she does anything that would prevent *Memento* from taking effect, *Signal Beam* again, except if it's a Protect, in which case you'll *Destiny Bond*.

*Signal Beam / Calm Mind / Magic Coat ~ Dazzling Gleam / Calm Mind / Dazzling Gleam ~ Memento / Signal Beam / Destiny Bond*


----------



## The Omskivar

Whee!  That round was _extremely_ lucky, so let's see if we can keep it up.  Start by giving me a *Double Team*, get as many clones as you can out there--after that, hit 'em with a *Swagger*, Bronn's didn't land earlier so you should be able to get in his head.  Finally, fire off a *Taunt* for good measure.

*Double Team~Swagger~Taunt*

they still have a whole Pokemon left omg what happened here


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs The Omskivar: Round Thirteen[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ time:* Seven Days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. 
*Arena:* The Solar System

Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.

*The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn. 

The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement. 

Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...

*Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.

*Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.

*Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.

*Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.

At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:

*Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.

*Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.



*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xOo)*

*Lupin (M) the Ralts*
*<Competitive>* Raises Special Attack by two stages upon having any stat lowered. (Swapped from Marilyn the Gothita.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████* 40% Health
*████* 39% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 10
*Status:* Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance).
*Condition:* _”FEEL THE BURN BUZZ”_
*Commands:* Signal Beam / Calm Mind / Magic Coat ~ Dazzling Gleam / Calm Mind / Dazzling Gleam ~ Memento / Signal Beam / Destiny Bond

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 78% Health
*████████* 78% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Lightly confused (5% failure chance).
*Condition:* _”...:)?”_
*Commands:* Double Team ~ Swagger ~ Taunt

Marilyn’s head is swimming less and less as he recovers from the buzzing, shining beams of light, so he decides to take a moment for defensive action while he shakes the last of the afterimages out of his vision. Rather than attack Lupin, the Gothita begins to race around the room, surprisingly fast on such little legs, blurring along the edges as three more Gothita peel out of his shadow and race with him. They go so fast and edge past each other so frequently that Lupin loses track of which is the real Marilyn — so as they slow to a halt, he has no choice but to guess which one to target. He prepares another pair of brightly-colored beams that twist around each other and impact a Marilyn, but the clone just fizzles away as the Bug-type energy passes through it and collides with the far wall.

_Ha!_ Marilyn chirrups, mocking his foe for not being able to even hit him. His clones synchronize to wave their arms tauntingly at Lupin, turn around and slap their rears, and generally make rude gestures in hopes of provoking him. Lupin, however, just stares blankly through a shimmering transparent shield that suddenly shifts to become a mirror, showing Marilyn his own reflection. Suddenly, this doesn’t seem such a great idea — Lupin isn’t even taking the bait, so what is Marilyn making a fool of himself for? He glares angrily at a clone before realizing it’s his own reflection — it must be, its eyes are twitching in fury just as his own are. But then all the clones’ eyes are twitching, and there are way too many clones — twenty or thirty — and half a dozen Lupins, too — and Marilyn finds his head swimming again.

_Gah!_ Marilyn groans, not sure what to do when he can’t even tell which way is up. He spots a Ralts from the corner of his eye and spins around to face it, but he veers too far and topples straight into Mars’ orbit as the red planet swerves in. With a thump, the Gothita finds himself collapsed on the floor, covered in red dust, watching across the room as Lupin chants furiously and a dark aura emerges around his body. The energy seems to sap Lupin’s life force as the Ralts collapses on the ground, and Marilyn briefly has time to celebrate a victory before the darkness descends on him, numbing his limbs and mind alike with a curse of inadequacy.

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xXo)*

*Lupin (M) the Ralts*
*<Competitive>* Raises Special Attack by two stages upon having any stat lowered. (Swapped from Marilyn the Gothita.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
0% Health
*██* 15% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 13.33
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* Signal Beam ~ Magic Coat ~ Memento

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 72% Health
*███████* 68% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 22.5
*Status:* Severely confused (45% failure chance); -6 Attack; -6 Sp. Attack; -2 Speed; has 2 clones.
*Condition:* _">:("_
*Commands used:* Double Team ~ Swagger ~ (fully confused)



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Marilyn makes a confusion check (5% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 90.
~ Marilyn’s confusion softens to 0% difficulty and is cured.

Marilyn uses Double Team.
~ Marilyn’s Speed is 45 divided by 13 = Marilyn creates three clones.

Lupin makes a paralysis check (21% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 42.
~ Lupin’s paralysis softens to 19% difficulty.

Lupin uses Signal Beam.
~ Marilyn has 3 clones (4 total targets). With a roll of 2, Lupin misses and destroys a clone.

Action Two
Marilyn uses Swagger.
~ Swagger has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 16.

Lupin makes a paralysis check (19% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 55.
~ Lupin’s paralysis softens to 17% difficulty and becomes moderate (Speed × 1/3). His recalculated Speed: 40 × 1/3 = 13.33.

Lupin uses Magic Coat.
Marilyn has his Attack raised by 2 stages and is severely confused (50% failure chance).

Action Three
Marilyn makes a confusion check (50% difficulty). He fails with a roll of 30.
~ Marilyn hurts himself in his confusion.
~ Marilyn’s confusion softens to 45% difficulty.

Lupin makes a paralysis check (17% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 70.
~ Lupin’s paralysis softens to 15% difficulty.

Lupin uses Memento.
~ Lupin is knocked out. Marilyn’s Attack and Special Attack are reduced to -6 and his Speed is lowered by two stages. Marilyn’s recalculated Speed: 45 × 1/2 = 22.5.

The arena rolls for a Pokemon to appear (01-05: Jirachi, 06-10: Deoxys). With a roll of 90, nothing happens.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 40% health, 39% energy
 78% health, 78% energy

Action One

Marilyn uses Double Team.
~ Double Team does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 1%* × 3 clones = *Marilyn expends 4% energy.*

Lupin uses Signal Beam.
~ Signal Beam strikes a clone and does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Lupin expends 4% energy.*

 40% health, 35% energy
 78% health, 74% energy

Action Two

Marilyn uses Swagger.
~ Swagger does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Marilyn expends 4% energy.*

Lupin uses Magic Coat to reflect Swagger.
~ Magic Coat does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Lupin expends 4% energy.*

 40% health, 31% energy
 78% health, 70% energy

Action Three

Marilyn hurts himself in his confusion.
~ *Base power 4%* + not STAB + 2 for Marilyn’s raised Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Marilyn takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Marilyn expends 2% energy.*

Lupin uses Memento.
~ *Lupin knocks himself out.*
~ 1% energy per stat change × 16 stat stages (8 for Attack, 6 for Sp. Attack, 2 for Speed) = *Lupin expends 16% energy.*

 0% health, 15% energy
 72% health, 68% energy



*Arena*
Asber’s Cosmic Museum remains still and silent, stately and proud.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Marilyn (22.5) stands alone.
*2.* LotF made a typo in his command strings (listing Dazzling Gleam twice on the second action), and from the paragraph of explanation it was clear he meant for Magic Coat to be an option there, so I allowed Lupin to use Magic Coat. (For future reference, I will virtually always go with the paragraph rather than the command string if there’s a conflict between them.)
*3.* Lupin didn’t fail any paralysis checks, though he did hit a clone with Signal Beam instead of the real Marilyn. Marilyn confused himself with Swagger (bounced off Magic Coat), and then failed his confusion check on the third action.
*4.* The average Speed of all Pokemon is 66 and “a Pokémon of average Speed can produce around five clones at maximum,” and 66 divided by 5 is roughly 13, so the way I ref Double Team is that a Pokemon gets 1 clone per 13 points of Speed (rounded up if the Pokemon has lower Speed than 13; rounded down otherwise). Marilyn’s 45 Speed was enough to make three clones, one of which was destroyed by Signal Beam, so he now has two clones left.
*5.* I asked in the Question Box and found out that Marilyn hurting himself in his confusion doesn’t destroy his Double Team clones, and that Memento will hit successfully without destroying clones or having to make a check to get the right clone.
*6.* Wow, very little damage happened for a round in which someone literally commanded “your goal now is just to dish out as much damage as possible.”
*Next round,* Lord of the Fireflies sends out, then The Omskivar commands, and finally Lord of the Fireflies commands.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

_the irony_

okay, this is becoming trickier than expected... *Autumn*, finish this.


----------



## The Omskivar

JFC i hate Memento

IMMEDIATELY you shold use *Calm Mind* to lessen that confusion, and I am so sorry I didn't read that a little more carefully. After that, *Psych Up* until it works, and if you have a spare action, use...wow, okay use *Rock Slide*! What a fun toy.

If Calm Mind fails due to confusion, abandon it and Psych Up. If you're Taunted on the first or second action, use Charge Beam.

*Calm Mind/Charge Beam~Psych Up/Charge Beam~Psych Up/Rock Slide*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Fuck, I was 100% certain Psych Up could be blocked by Substitute... really didn't think that through! Well, Autumn, you're gonna have to be able to win this through sheer talent rather than outlandish health advantage. Still, your opponent is way behind you and we're heading for a round where you'll suffer very little damage... With that Dawn Stone of yours, everything is going in our favor... for now.

Okay, since there's probably no way of avoiding Psych Up without getting extremely lucky, we'll go ahead and disperse those annoying clones with the never-miss *Natural Gift*. We'll follow with *Crunch*, but wait until he's acted. End with *Safeguard*; we want to be more careful for the rest of this battle.

*Natural Gift ~ Crunch (wait) ~ Safeguard*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs The Omskivar: Round Fourteen[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ time:* Seven Days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. 
*Arena:* The Solar System

Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.

*The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn. 

The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement. 

Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...

*Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.

*Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.

*Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.

*Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.

At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:

*Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.

*Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.



*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xxO)*

*Autumn (F) the Snorunt*
*<Ice Body>* Restores 2% health after each action during hail.
*@Dawn Stone* Boosts damage dealt by 2% when above 66% health.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Eager to begin.
*Commands:* Natural Gift ~ Crunch (wait) ~ Safeguard

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 72% Health
*███████* 68% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 22.5
*Status:* Severely confused (45% failure chance); -6 Attack; -6 Sp. Attack; -2 Speed; has 2 clones.
*Condition:* _“>:(“_
*Commands:* Calm Mind/Charge Beam ~ Psych Up/Charge Beam ~ Psych Up/Rock Slide

Lupin is replaced by a diminutive winter sprite wrapped up in an orange hood, shivering theatrically despite the comfortable warmth of the Asber Cosmic Museum. Little does Marilyn get the chance to try to get a handle on his foe before Autumn swirls up a white glowing orb from the ambient air and lets it loose in a wide arc around the room. The ball of light swerves between planets, gently pulsating as it flies through each of the false Gothitas in turn and disperses them into dust, before taking a hard right turn around Jupiter into the true Marilyn. Reeling from the impact, the Gothita shakes his head and shuts his eyes, beginning to meditate. The outer world seems to peel away as Marilyn clears his mind, and when he opens his eyes, he finds himself quite a bit less dizzy.

Autumn doesn’t seem eager to make a move, so Marilyn goes straight ahead with another maneuver, this time reaching forward with his mental powers to analyze and mimic the Snorunt’s mental and physical wellbeing. It feels like a weight taken off his shoulders as the curse is neutralized, and Marilyn sighs peacefully. The calm doesn’t last long, though — as soon as it’s clear Marilyn is done, Autumn rushes forward, a dark aura glimmering on her teeth, and takes a big bite right out of the Gothita’s side. The pain, Marilyn grimly notes, is strong enough to bring him back to full alertness, cured of his confusion.

Bounding back to her place across the field, Autumn waves her hood and emits a shining mist that hovers in the air, casting a dim blue light on her half of the atrium. Tired of the Snorunt’s tricks, Marilyn telekinetically plucks Mars, Pluto and Io out of their orbits and tosses them across the room, pelting his foe with the rocky planet replicas. Autumn winces under her hood as the models crash down on her, but when the assault is over, she still feels a sense of confidence as she regards the bruised-up Gothita across the room.

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xxO)*

*Autumn (F) the Snorunt*
*<Ice Body>* Restores 2% health after each action during hail.
*@Dawn Stone* Boosts damage dealt by 2% when above 66% health.
*█████████* 89% Health
*█████████* 89% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Protected by Safeguard (4 more actions).
*Condition:* Fairly confident.
*Commands used:* Natural Gift ~ Crunch ~ Safeguard

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████* 47% Health
*██████* 52% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _":/"_
*Commands used:* Calm Mind ~ Psych Up ~ Rock Slide



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Autumn uses Natural Gift.
~ Natural Gift cannot miss.
~ Natural Gift’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Autumn failed to crit with a roll of 99.
~ The damage reduces Marilyn’s confusion check difficulty by 15%.
~ Marilyn’s clones are destroyed.

Marilyn makes a confusion check (30% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 32.
~ Marilyn’s confusion softens to 25% difficulty.

Marilyn uses Calm Mind.
~ Marilyn’s Sp. Attack and Sp. Defense were boosted by one stage each.
~ Calm Mind reduces Marilyn’s confusion check difficulty by 10%.

Action Two
Autumn waits.

Marilyn makes a confusion check (15% difficulty). He succeeds with a roll of 67.
~ Marilyn’s confusion softens to 10% difficulty.

Marilyn uses Psych Up.
~ Marilyn’s stats copy Autumn’s (Attack -6 to 0, Sp. Attack -5 to 0, Sp. Defense 1 to 0, Speed -2 to 0; total number of stat stage changes: 14)

Autumn uses Crunch.
~ Crunch has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Crunch’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Autumn failed to crit with a roll of 70.
~ Crunch has a 20% chance to lower the target’s Defense by one stage. This effect fails with a roll of 77.
~ The damage reduces Marilyn’s confusion check difficulty by 15%, curing his confusion.

Action Three
Autumn uses Safeguard.
~ Autumn’s team is protected from status ailments for five actions.

Marilyn uses Rock Slide.
~ Rock Slide has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 53.
~ Rock Slide’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Marilyn failed to crit with a roll of 70.
~ Rock Slide has a 30% chance to make the target flinch, but this is impossible as Marilyn is moving second.

Autumn’s team is protected from status ailments (4 actions left).

The arena rolls for a Pokemon to appear (01-05: Jirachi, 06-10: Deoxys). With a roll of 38, nothing happens.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 100% health, 100% energy
 72% health, 68% energy

Action One
Autumn uses Natural Gift.
~ *Base power 9%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 9 + 2 for Dawn Stone = *Marilyn takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Autumn expends 5% energy.*

Marilyn uses Calm Mind.
~ Calm Mind does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* - 1 for STAB = *Marilyn expends 1% energy.*

 100% health, 95% energy
 61% health, 67% energy

Action Two
Marilyn uses Psych Up.
~ Psych Up does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 1%* per stat stage × 14 stat stages = *Marilyn expends 14% energy.*

Autumn uses Crunch.
~ *Base power 8%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Psychic is weak to Dark = 12 + 2 for Dawn Stone = *Marilyn takes 14% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Autumn expends 4% energy.*

 100% health, 91% energy
 47% health, 52% energy

Action Three
Autumn uses Safeguard.
~ Safeguard does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 1%* = *Autumn expends 1% energy.*

Marilyn uses Rock Slide.
~ *Base power 7.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ice is weak to Rock = 11.25 rounded down = *Autumn takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Marilyn expends 5% energy.*

*Autumn expends 1% energy as upkeep for Safeguard.*

 89% health, 89% energy
 47% health, 52% energy



*Arena*
Asber’s Cosmic Museum is still and silent, stately and proud — for the most part. Mars, Pluto and Io have been removed from their orbits and lie unmoving behind Autumn, but the other planets and moons remain in rotation around the molten-lava Sun.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Autumn (50) > Marilyn (45)
*2.* Between Calm Mind and the damage from Natural Gift and Crunch, Marilyn’s confusion was fully cured by the end of the second action.
*3.* Per the Question Box, Natural Gift was able to home in on the correct target automatically instead of needing to roll for which clone to hit.
*Next round,* Lord of the Fireflies commands first, then The Omskivar.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

awesooome

Alright, we'll try to squeeze in as much damage as possible before the effect of Dawn Stone wears off, so let's begin with Disable to avoid any more pesky Rock Slides, then Crunch, then Bite! If Marylin tries to Magic Coat on the first action, use Ice Beam! If your speed is lowered and Marylin damages you, switch to Avalanche! Also use Avalanche if she's too far away / you're trapped / Telekinesis'd, making it impossible to use your default attack. _THROW HER FREEZING PLANETS HURRR_

If she Protects, just send some Spikes at her feet >:D

Just so you don't mix up Protect and Magic Coat, Protect is transparent while Magic Coat is a mirror :O 

raaawr damage

*Disable / Ice Beam / Spikes ~ Crunch / Avalanche / Spikes ~ Bite / Avalanche / Spikes*


----------



## The Omskivar

Ooooookay well I don't have extremely high hopes for this battle as a whole, so I think we can do without Rock Slide in the name of wasting an action.  *Telekinesis*?  What a good idea!  Had I known it'd come down to Gothita v Snorunt, I wouldn't have done it earlier (now the shock value has worn off!), but let's take a leaf from Dandy's book and lift Autumn straight up into the sun.  We won't get a burn, thanks to that Safeguard, but if Misdreavus hated it that much, an Ice Pokemon is gonna take major damage.  It's at the center of the arena, so it shouldn't be that hard, but if you really, really need to, just lift her up on the first action and *Psychic* her in there on the second action.  The rest of the round, actually, you should use Psychic, since it's your strongest STAB and it'll help keep Autumn held in  place--ideally, she won't be able to see anything, but that's probably a pipe dream--and it might also drop a stat, which would be great.  Either way.

Energy's no question here, so please, feel free to use extra if that's what it takes to get Autumn into the sun in one action.

*Telekinesis (into sun)~Psychic (into sun)/Psychic~Psychic*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs The Omskivar: Round Fifteen[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ time:* Seven Days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. 
*Arena:* The Solar System

Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.

*The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn. 

The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement. 

Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...

*Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.

*Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.

*Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.

*Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.

At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:

*Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.

*Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.



*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xxO)*

*Autumn (F) the Snorunt*
*<Ice Body>* Restores 2% health after each action during hail.
*@Dawn Stone* Boosts damage dealt by 2% when above 66% health.
*█████████* 89% Health
*█████████* 89% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Protected by Safeguard (4 more actions).
*Condition:* Fairly confident.
*Commands:* Disable / Ice Beam / Spikes ~ Crunch / Avalanche / Spikes ~ Bite / Avalanche / Spikes

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████* 47% Health
*██████* 52% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _“:/”_
*Commands:* Telekinesis (into sun) ~ Psychic (into sun)/Psychic ~ Psychic

Autumn simply has no desire to be pelted with rocks like that again, and she knows exactly how to prevent it from happening. With a taunting smile, she inwardly grasps onto the mental link with which Marilyn had copied her stat stages, and metaphorically climbs across it into the Gothita’s mind, breathing a cold wind to freeze the memory of Rock Slide and leave it inaccessible until the memory melts. Uh, metaphorically. In any case, while Autumn is performing metaphorical mind surgery, Marilyn’s psychic focus instead spawns physically, as a jiggling pink bubble that she lobs onto the Snorunt. Autumn is dismayed to find herself rising up, up into the air, held aloft by a telekinetic command left to continue of its own accord.

Marilyn, a bit disappointed in himself for not being able to fully fulfill his Trainer’s commands in one action, knows he’s sure to do it in a second one. With a different mental command, he plucks up the telekinetic bubble (with Autumn still trapped within) and slides it across the room, directly into the molten-lava sun. The Snorunt finds herself dismayingly overheated, her hood smoking and threatening to fully catch fire, but the dim blue mist shining around her manages to keep her unburnt, at least. Exerting some effort to exercise her icy powers through the heat, she wrests some frozen moons out of their orbits and sends them careening down on Marilyn with a chaotic impact.

The telekinetic bubble is enough to keep Autumn trapped in the sun, so Marilyn lets go of it and switches gears to using the same Psychic attack in a different way — to invade the Snorunt’s mind, reinvigorating some pain centers that had gone numb and generally stimulating uncomfortable chemical reactions as Autumn continues to squirm in the heat. Marilyn realizes triumphantly that he’s managed to reduce his foe’s resistance to projectiles when, unexpectedly, another round of icy projectiles carom out of their orbits and into his face.

Marilyn wipes the melting frost from his face and notices the stars on the ceiling begin to light up an ominous red. The tiny ice ball the museum uses to represent Eris arises from the pile of tossed models and warps itself into a pyramid, flying wildly around the room in an intricate dance before red and green tentacles emerge from it. The ice pyramid bloats, something inside it expanding quickly, and with a snap the ice shatters, revealing a mysterious mythical Pokemon that Marilyn has only seen in speculative fiction. Deoxys howls angrily and fires beams of frost wildly in all directions; one strikes Marilyn hard, knocking him back against the wall, and another penetrates the sun to hit Autumn. When it’s done speckling the room with ice flurries, Deoxys grunts and twists itself into an impossibly tiny spot, disappearing unceremoniously with a twinkle.

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xxO)*

*Autumn (F) the Snorunt*
*<Ice Body>* Restores 2% health after each action during hail.
*@Dawn Stone* Boosts damage dealt by 2% when above 66% health.
*██████* 50% Health
*███████* 62% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* -1 Sp. Def. Protected by Safeguard (1 more action). Immobilized in the sun (1 more action; causes 6% base Fire-type damage per action).
*Condition:* Feeling the heat.
*Commands used:* Disable ~ Avalanche ~ Avalanche

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█* 7% Health (capped)
*█████* 41% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Rock Slide disabled (1 more action).
*Condition:* _“X(”_
*Commands used:* Telekinesis ~ Psychic (into sun) ~ Psychic



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Autumn uses Disable.
~ Disable has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Marilyn’s Rock Slide is disabled (4 more actions).

Marilyn uses Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis cannot miss.

Marilyn’s Rock Slide is disabled (3 more actions).
Autumn is immobilized by Telekinesis (3 more actions).
Autumn’s team is protected from status ailments (3 more actions).

Action Two
Marilyn uses Psychic.
~ Psychic cannot miss against a target under the effects of Telekinesis.
~ Psychic’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Marilyn failed to crit with a roll of 22.
~ Psychic is being used to move Autumn rather than invade her mind and thus does not have its chance to lower Sp. Defense.

Autumn uses Avalanche.
~ Avalanche has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Avalanche’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Autumn failed to crit with a roll of 34.

Marilyn’s Rock Slide is disabled (2 more actions).
Autumn is immobilized by Telekinesis (2 more actions).
Autumn’s team is protected from status ailments (2 more actions).

Action Three
Marilyn uses Psychic.
~ Psychic cannot miss against a target under the effects of Telekinesis.
~ Psychic’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Marilyn failed to crit with a roll of 88.
~ Psychic has a 10% chance to lower the target’s Sp. Defense by one stage. This effect succeeds with a roll of 9.

Autumn uses Avalanche.
~ Avalanche has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Avalanche’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Autumn failed to crit with a roll of 88.

Marilyn’s Rock Slide is disabled (1 more action).
Autumn is immobilized by Telekinesis (1 more action).
Autumn’s team is protected from status ailments (1 more action).

The arena rolls for a Pokemon to appear (01-05: Jirachi, 06-10: Deoxys). With a roll of 6, Deoxys appears and uses Ice Beam on both battlers. With a roll of 37, this is not a crit, and with a roll of 63, it does not freeze Marilyn. (Autumn, being an Ice-type, is immune to freezing and does not need to roll.)





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 89% health, 89% energy
 47% health, 52% energy

Action One
Autumn uses Disable.
~ Disable does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Autumn expends 4% energy.*

Marilyn uses Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Marilyn expends 3% energy.*

*Autumn expends 1% energy as upkeep for Safeguard.*

 89% health, 84% energy
 47% health, 49% energy

Action Two
Marilyn uses Psychic to throw Autumn into the sun.
(I’m using what appear to be the numbers TruetoCheese used to calculate this. I’m treating it as both Psychic-type and Fire-type.)
~ *Base damage 6%* + 1.5 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ice is weak to Fire = 11.25 rounded down = *Autumn takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Marilyn expends 4% energy.*

Autumn uses Avalanche.
~ *Base damage 12%* + 3 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 15 + 2 for Dawn Stone = *Marilyn takes 17% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* + 4 to perform it from inside the sun - 1 for STAB = *Autumn expends 10% energy.*

*Autumn expends 1% energy as upkeep for Safeguard.*

 78% health, 73% energy
 30% health, 45% energy

Action Three
Autumn is harmed from being held in the sun.
(Now that Autumn is stationary in the sun and is being held there by Telekinesis rather than active use of a move, this damage is purely Fire-type and Marilyn’s Psychic is calculated separately.)
~ *Base damage 6%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ice is weak to Fire = *Autumn takes 9% damage.*

Marilyn uses Psychic.
(This is now purely Psychic-type.)
~ *Base damage 9%* + 2.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 11.25 rounded down = *Autumn takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Marilyn expends 4% energy.*

Autumn uses Avalanche.
~ *Base damage 12%* + 3 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 15 + 2 for Dawn Stone = *Marilyn takes 17% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* + 4 to perform it from inside the sun - 1 for STAB = *Autumn expends 10% energy.*

Deoxys uses Ice Beam.
~ *Base damage 9%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 2 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Marilyn takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base damage 9%* + not STAB + 1 for lowered Sp. Def. + 2 EXP bonus × 0.67 since Ice resists Ice = *Autumn takes 8% damage.*

*Autumn expends 1% energy as upkeep for Safeguard.*

 50% health, 62% energy
 2% health (capped at 7%), 41% energy



*Arena*
Asber’s Cosmic Museum is now a total mess. Mars, Pluto, Io and a plethora of icy moons have been removed from their orbits and lie still on the floor around the battlers, but the other major planets remain in rotation around the molten-lava Sun. The dwarf planet Eris in particular has been shattered altogether. Dozens of random points around the room’s floor, walls and ceiling are covered with a thin layer of ice.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Autumn (50) > Marilyn (45)
*2.* It was kind of tricky doing this round as an e-ref! I tried my best to follow TruetoCheese’s established numbers for a Pokemon being held in the sun, so here goes a brief(-ish) explanation:
*2a.* Under TTC, Rose the Misdreavus (neutral type matchup) took 8% damage from being Psychicked into the sun by Dandy, a Swirlix (no STAB) with an active Dusk Stone (2% bonus). This means, approximately, that TTC calculated the sun was doing 6% base damage.
*2b.* As far as I have reffed it and seen it reffed, Telekinesis is more a psychic bubble of levitation rather than something that the user can consciously direct/command, etc. Therefore, I ruled that Telekinesis would only be able to raise Autumn into the air where she is, requiring Marilyn to use an action to Psychic her and the Telekinesis-bubble into the sun, but thereafter Telekinesis would hold her in the sun and Marilyn could do other things instead of having to continuously hold her there with Psychic the way Dandy had to earlier in the match.
*2c.* Therefore, on action two, I followed TTC’s 6%-base sun-damage precedent for Psychic as Marilyn moved her and the bubble into the sun. On action three, Autumn took TTC’s 6%-base sun-damage and, separately, Marilyn also was able to use Psychic on her.
*2d.* Since Safeguard is in effect, Autumn didn’t need to roll for the possibility of being burned as was outlined in TTC’s explanation of the sun damage.
*2e.* On the second action, since Psychic was being used to telekinetically move Autumn and the move description only describes the stat lowering effect happening during “mental intrusion,” I didn’t roll for this effect. On the third action, however, Autumn was being held by Telekinesis in the sun, so Marilyn used the mental-intrusion version and managed to lower Autumn’s Sp. Defense successfully.
*3.* The description for Avalanche emphasizes that the user hovers the ice chunks around it. Since Autumn was immobilized in the sun, she expended significantly more energy (+4% per use) to ensure the ice chunks hovered far enough away from her so as not to be melted by the sun. Avalanche’s base energy was also bumped up to correspond to its increase in base power for striking after Autumn had taken damage.
*4.* For the first time in the battle, the arena rolled successfully to have a Pokemon appear! Deoxys (who I treated as having infinite EXP, as seems to be the standard for arenas where outside Pokemon randomly show up and attack) showed up and used Ice Beam on both battlers. This brought Marilyn to the damage cap.
*Next round,* The Omskivar commands first, then Lord of the Fireflies.


----------



## The Omskivar

Alright Marilyn, we're completely toast and we both know it--let's see how maneuverable we can be.

While Autumn's still in the bubble, use *Psychic* to flip her upside-down and backwards.  She'll probably KO you first, but we had a good match, right?  And now you get to evolve which is just fantastic.  Anyway, if she's upside-down and backwards, she probably can't hit you with Ice Beam, or much else for that matter, and I want you to just hold her there with Psychic the rest of the round.  If you can also do some damage, great!  If not, let the sun take care of it.  If she Protects or something, just...fuck, I dunno, use *Calm Mind*.

*Psychic/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Curse that brat! Curse the sun! Curse!!!

CUUURSE!!!

*CURRRRRSSSSSE*

*Hex ~ Hex ~ Hex ~ Hex ~ Hex ~ Hex ~ Hex ~ Hex ~ Hex*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs The Omskivar: Round Sixteen[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ time:* Seven Days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. 
*Arena:* The Solar System

Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.

*The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn. 

The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement. 

Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...

*Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.

*Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.

*Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.

*Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.

At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:

*Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.

*Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.



*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xxO)*

*Autumn (F) the Snorunt*
*<Ice Body>* Restores 2% health after each action during hail.
*@Dawn Stone* Boosts damage dealt by 2% when above 66% health.
*██████* 50% Health
*███████* 62% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Protected by Safeguard (1 more action). Immobilized in the sun (1 more action; causes 6% base Fire-type damage per action).
*Condition:* Feeling the heat.
*Commands:* Hex ~ Hex ~ Hex

*Team The Omskivar (xxO)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█* 7% Health (capped)
*█████* 41% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Rock Slide disabled (1 more action).
*Condition:* _ “X(“ _
*Commands:* Psychic/Calm Mind x3

Autumn is _miserable_. The edges of her hood are a smoking, ashy black; she’s sweating so hard she legitimately might be melting; and worst of all, she’s stuck in a bubble in the sun. Little could be going worse for her right now — but luckily, one of the things that’s _not_ going badly is her opponent’s health levels. Indeed, Marilyn looks very tempted to succumb to his injuries, so in hopes of ending the match quickly, Autumn does her best to make sure the Gothita faints.

Drawing on a power she knows she’ll be more attuned with after evolution, Autumn chatters her teeth unintelligibly to human ears, letting loose a mysterious ghostly energy that descends on Marilyn. The otherworldly curse seeps into his mind, amplifying his doubts and convincing him of his misfortune. With a sad glance back at his Trainer, Marilyn toddles forward and overbalances, unconscious before he hits the floor.

As Marilyn faints, his telekinetic bubble of energy pops and Autumn falls with a light _thump_ onto the floor. She welcomes the frosty blue light emitted from her Pokeball as she returns to its embrace, happy to be free from the bitterly warm sun.

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (xxO)*

*Autumn (F) the Snorunt*
*<Ice Body>* Restores 2% health after each action during hail.
*@Dawn Stone* Boosts damage dealt by 2% when above 66% health.
*█████* 41% Health
*██████* 59% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Victorious, but more importantly, cooling off.
*Commands used:* Hex

*Team The Omskivar (xxX)*

*Marilyn (M) the Gothita*
*<Bulletproof>* Protects against ballistics moves. (Traced from Bronn the Chespin; swapped from Lupin the Ralts.)
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
0% Health
*█████* 41% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 3
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* _"@.@"_
*Commands used:* (nothing)



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Autumn uses Hex.
~ Hex has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Hex’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Autumn failed to crit with a roll of 19.

Marilyn’s Rock Slide is no longer disabled.
Autumn is no longer immobilized by Telekinesis.
Autumn’s team is no longer protected from status ailments.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 50% health, 62% energy
 7% health, 41% energy

Action One

Autumn is harmed from being held in the sun.
~ *Base damage 6%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ice is weak to Fire = *Autumn takes 9% damage.*

Autumn uses Hex.
~ *Base power 6.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Psychic is weak to Ghost = 9.75 rounded down = *Marilyn takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* = *Autumn expends 3% energy.*

 41% health, 59% energy
 0% health, 41% energy



*Arena*
Asber’s Cosmic Museum is now a total mess. Mars, Pluto, Io and a plethora of icy moons have been removed from their orbits and lie still on the floor around the battlers, but the other major planets remain in rotation around the molten-lava Sun. The dwarf planet Eris in particular has been shattered altogether. Dozens of random points around the room’s floor, walls and ceiling are covered with a thin layer of ice.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Autumn (50) > Marilyn (45)
*2.* I accidentally gave Autumn the Dawn Stone power boost on the final action of last round even though she had just dipped below 66% health. It doesn’t make an ounce of difference, since Marilyn would have been capped at 7% whether the damage was effectively enough to leave her at 2% (as I originally had it) or 4% (as it ought to have been), so I’m not bothering to go back and edit the last round.
*3.* Autumn KO’ed Marilyn on the first action.
*4.* And with that, Lord of the Fireflies wins! Prizes will be handled by the database, but I do believe they are as follows:


Lord of the Fireflies gets $24, and The Omskivar gets $12. I get $15 for reffing.
Lord of the Fireflies’ Rose gets 2 EXP/2 happiness (1 for sendout, 1 for KOing Dandy) and can evolve since she was holding a Dusk Stone.
Lord of the Fireflies’ Lupin gets 3 EXP/2 happiness (1 for sendout, 1 for KOing Bronn, 1 for Lucky Egg) and can evolve.
Lord of the Fireflies’ Autumn gets 2 EXP/2 happiness (1 for sendout, 1 for KOing Marilyn) and can evolve into Froslass if that is the path you choose.
The Omskivar’s Dandy gets 1 EXP/1 happiness (for sendout) and can evolve since he was holding a Whipped Dream.
The Omskivar’s Bronn gets 3 EXP/2 happiness (1 for sendout, 1 for KOing Rose, 1 for Lucky Egg) and just barely misses out on adding enough experience to evolve all the way into Chesnaught.
The Omskivar’s Marilyn gets 3 EXP/2 happiness (1 for sendout, 1 for KOing Lupin, 1 for Lucky Egg) and can evolve.

Best wishes to you both on filling your newly open battle slot, and I look forward to seeing all these lovely evolved Pokemon wreaking havoc!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

_so many evolutions_

Thanks Omski for the match! Marilyn was a huge pain in the arse

Thanks TruetoCheese for those excellent reffings, and to you too, JackPK, for saving this battle from a dark and silent death. I really appreciate how thorough and exhaustive you are with your rolls and calculations! It was really nice reading both of you.


----------

